#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Aconteceu de novo! Cartão perde potência após chuva!

## Vini25MKT

Senhores, bom dia.

Gostaria de saber quais os melhores cartões que podem ser utilizados em provedores, o motivo desta pergunta é que através de pesquisas observei que os cartões da Senao e Atheros são muito sensíveis e perdem potência após dias de chuvas. Falo isso porque troquei pela segunda vez o cartão Senao após chuva e não pretendo bancar cartão toda vez que chover. Observei que em alguns tópicos do fórum alguns users disseram que o Ubiquiti é o mais indicado para provedores, mas gostaria de saber se esse cara tem o mesmo desempenho dos Senao em relação a sinal, etc... e se eles são realmente mais parrudos do que o Senao e Atheros em relação a sensibilidade... lembrando que devo utilizar potência de no máximo 400mW.

Estou utilizando atualmente:

Antena Omni 2,4ghz 15dbi Hyperlink
Mikrotik 
Cabo RGC 213
PC - Placa mãe P4 / 512Mhz / HD80

Desde já agradeço pela força galera!

----------


## Roberto21

Não creio que a senssibilidade do cartão seja tanta a ponto de queimar (por causa de uma chuva), acho sim que há um problema de estática ou aterramento do seu MK.

Sou técnico em eletrônica e sei como acontece essas queimas, vou te dar uma dica, use um (módulo isolador) para o seu MK, acabará com seus problemas de estática e também de aterramento.

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Não creio que a senssibilidade do cartão seja tanta a ponto de queimar (por causa de uma chuva), acho sim que há um problema de estática ou aterramento do seu MK.
> 
> Sou técnico em eletrônica e sei como acontece essas queimas, vou te dar uma dica, use um (módulo isolador) para o seu MK, acabará com seus problemas de estática e também de aterramento.


 
Fala Roberto, 

Cara estou utilizando o lighting protector 0-3ghz e aterramento, mas neste caso não adiantou nada!

O problema é que o cartão não chega a queimar de vez ele apenas perde a potência ficando com um sinal muito baixo de TX e variando muito!

Se vc observar em outros tópicos parece que este problema com antenas omni's está sendo comum!

----------


## Magal

Amigo, o que o roberto21 falou é correto (como sempre), agora me diz uma coisa, o cartão queimou ou perdeu potência?

*Verifica se não entrou água na antena, conectores etc*.

----------


## Atus

Vini25MKT,

Alguns pontos:

Se o problema ocorre normalmente depois de chuvas e vc possui isoladores/protetores/aterramento instalados corretamente e estão funcionais, então devemos acreditar que o problema não deva estar relacionado à descargas ou acumulação estática!
*Dá uma revisada nos seus conectores/pigs, pois chuva também significa água!!! E se o circuito (cabos/conectores/pigs) não estiver bem protegido, vc terá tantos problemas quanto chuvas caírem!*Potência de 400mw. Vc tem a necessidade de setar essa potência toda? Pq em muitas situações potência não significa ganho de eficiência, ainda mais quando combinada com antenas omni!
*Experimente baixar a potência gradativamente e acompanhe o desempenho!*Estou com um problema relacionado a PTPs MK, e se vcs tiverem a luz agradeço. Segue atalho para o tópico:
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...ridge-wds.html

Atenciosamente,
*Atus Informática Ltda*

----------


## evil_inside

tenho uns qtos senao aqui q perderam potencia depois de chuvas
era chover q eu tinha q trocar!

troquei tudo por ag530 e nunca mais tive prejuizos

----------


## gulinhaster

Aconteceu a mesma coisa aqui comigo ontem,chove e os cartões enfraquecem,dai eu coloco outro cartão e pronto funciona d novo,mas o problema é que se quando montei deram duas chuvas fracas e já me enfraqueceu 2 cartões,acho que o problema pode ser eles mesmos,pq aqui eu uso centelhador e tudo aterrado e antes de eu colocar a mk com esses cartões eu usava aps e nunca me deram essa dor de cabeça.
Roberto como faço aquillo que vc falou de aterrar a mk?

----------


## Magal

Para saber se seu cartão queimou, da uma olhada aqui: https://under-linux.org/forums/wirel...-r52-r52h.html

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Amigo, o que o roberto21 falou é correto (como sempre), agora me diz uma coisa, o cartão queimou ou perdeu potência?
> 
> *Verifica se não entrou água na antena, conectores etc*.


 
Perdeu potência!

Já verifiquei todas as conexões, cabo, antena, aterramento, tensão da fonte, etc... 

Como informei antes é meu segundo cartão que fica fraco, agora está com o terceiro e esta tudo em prefeitas condições de funcionamento! 

A minha duvida é qual cartão utilizar para sanar este problema, já que os que mencionei anteriormente não agüentaram essas chuvas!

Para a galera que já tiveram este problema, que cartão vcs passaram a utilizar para não ter mais este problema?

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Vini25MKT,
> 
> Alguns pontos:
> 
> Se o problema ocorre normalmente depois de chuvas e vc possui isoladores/protetores/aterramento instalados corretamente e estão funcionais, então devemos acreditar que o problema não deva estar relacionado à descargas ou acumulação estática!
> *Dá uma revisada nos seus conectores/pigs, pois chuva também significa água!!! E se o circuito (cabos/conectores/pigs) não estiver bem protegido, vc terá tantos problemas quanto chuvas caírem!*Potência de 400mw. Vc tem a necessidade de setar essa potência toda? Pq em muitas situações potência não significa ganho de eficiência, ainda mais quando combinada com antenas omni!
> *Experimente baixar a potência gradativamente e acompanhe o desempenho!*Estou com um problema relacionado a PTPs MK, e se vcs tiverem a luz agradeço. Segue atalho para o tópico:
> https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...ridge-wds.html
> 
> ...


 
Fala Atus,

Cara eu não utilizo esta potência não! apenas falei sobre os 400mW para não ter problemas com a legalidade, eu não utilizo nem metade desta potência, só citei isso para a galera não indicar cartões de 600mW que foge do permitido!

Valeu,

----------


## EDBRITO

> Senhores, bom dia.
> 
> Gostaria de saber quais os melhores cartões que podem ser utilizados em provedores, o motivo desta pergunta é que através de pesquisas observei que os cartões da Senao e Atheros são muito sensíveis e perdem potência após dias de chuvas. Falo isso porque troquei pela segunda vez o cartão Senao após chuva e não pretendo bancar cartão toda vez que chover. Observei que em alguns tópicos do fórum alguns users disseram que o Ubiquiti é o mais indicado para provedores, mas gostaria de saber se esse cara tem o mesmo desempenho dos Senao em relação a sinal, etc... e se eles são realmente mais parrudos do que o Senao e Atheros em relação a sensibilidade... lembrando que devo utilizar potência de no máximo 400mW.
> 
> Estou utilizando atualmente:
> 
> Antena Omni 2,4ghz 15dbi Hyperlink
> Mikrotik 
> Cabo RGC 213
> ...


Já aconteceu isso comigo algumas vezes, e em todas as vezes foi por motivos de estaticae principalmente quando utilizava muita potencia de transmissão '400mw' daí troquei os cartões e passei a usar pouca potencia em minhas ERBs como 17dbm - 20dbm. Nunca mais aconteceu isso novamente, melhorei o sinal e o rate ficou maior.

----------


## damacenoneto

apos chuva alguns cartoes meu tbm reduzem potencia. Mas como eu disse em outro topico, nao apenas apos chuva, certa vez comprei 6 cartoes para 2 rbs, 3 funcionaram 5 minutos e depois reduziram potencia tbm.

----------


## Vini25MKT

> apos chuva alguns cartoes meu tbm reduzem potencia. Mas como eu disse em outro topico, nao apenas apos chuva, certa vez comprei 6 cartoes para 2 rbs, 3 funcionaram 5 minutos e depois reduziram potencia tbm.


 
Qual foi sua solução?

Abraços,

----------


## damacenoneto

ate agora, torcer pra nao chover....

mas ontem eu estava consultando um vendedor, e me informou que o CM9 tbm esta homologado. Alguem sabe de algo sobre ele?





> Qual foi sua solução?
> 
> Abraços,

----------


## Vini25MKT

> ate agora, torcer pra nao chover....
> 
> mas ontem eu estava consultando um vendedor, e me informou que o CM9 tbm esta homologado. Alguem sabe de algo sobre ele?


 
Bom, estou comprando o XR2 espero quando instalar já ter uma bela chuva para ver se o bicho aguenta! Após a primeira chuva postarei o resultado pra galera q esta com esse mesmo problema!

Se alguém mais passou por isso e soube resolver favor poste a solução para os demais! 

Valeu,

----------


## EDBRITO

> Bom, estou comprando o XR2 espero quando instalar já ter uma bela chuva para ver se o bicho aguenta! Após a primeira chuva postarei o resultado pra galera q esta com esse mesmo problema!
> 
> Se alguém mais passou por isso e soube resolver favor poste a solução para os demais! 
> 
> Valeu,


 Amigo a solução eu postei já, o problema que quando chove, o céu fica carregado eletro-estaticamente. Se vc usar muita Potencia vai ficar mais vunerável a esse acumulo de estatica.
Muitas repetidoras de radio e Tv possuem um sistema pra baixar sua potencia rf em dias chuvosos e com muita estatica pra evitar danos a equipamentos.
Num adianta usar light protector porque a descarga da estatica é muito pequena pra que o light protector se rompa e proteja o cartão, a solução mesmo é baixar a potencia mesmo.
Aqui eu uso potencia até 17dbm nunca mais que isso, prefiro investir em ganho de antena do que em potencia.

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Amigo a solução eu postei já, o problema que quando chove, o céu fica carregado eletro-estaticamente. Se vc usar muita Potencia vai ficar mais vunerável a esse acumulo de estatica.
> Muitas repetidoras de radio e Tv possuem um sistema pra baixar sua potencia rf em dias chuvosos e com muita estatica pra evitar danos a equipamentos.
> Num adianta usar light protector porque a descarga da estatica é muito pequena pra que o light protector se rompa e proteja o cartão, a solução mesmo é baixar a potencia mesmo.
> Aqui eu uso potencia até 17dbm nunca mais que isso, prefiro investir em ganho de antena do que em potencia.


Edbrito, valeu pela informação!

----------


## ederamboni

Ola!!!
pegando embalo no forum....

seguinte tive muitos problemas tbm com esses cartões da Senao se nao estou enganado sao os ENP-8206(acho que esse modelo), parei de usar eles e comecei a usa o R52, porem acredito que o R52 da Ubiquiti não seja omologado.

mas tbm não tive mais problemas com perda de potencia, e sempre trabalho com no maximo 17dbm de potencia dele.


abracos...

----------


## cyberpool

poxa vida tb tive este problema, soh q nao eh com chuva o cartao baixava a potencia mesmo sem nada,,,resolvi o problema colocando um no-brake e uma fonte com boa amperagem ,,,,1Ampere para cada cartao e 500mw para a router,,,como tenho mk router 153 com 3 cartoes coloquei 3.5A por 18v,,,resolveu meu problema, nao abaixou a potencia mais....

----------


## ederamboni

massa cara nao sabia que poderia resolver-se dessa forma... da proxima vez vou tenta fazer o mesmo to com 3 cartões desses que baixam potencia pra levanta na torre 
vlw mesmo
abracos...

----------


## olivionet

> Não creio que a senssibilidade do cartão seja tanta a ponto de queimar (por causa de uma chuva), acho sim que há um problema de estática ou aterramento do seu MK.
> 
> Sou técnico em eletrônica e sei como acontece essas queimas, vou te dar uma dica, use um (módulo isolador) para o seu MK, acabará com seus problemas de estática e também de aterramento.


Kra to subindo a minha primeira RB usando cartão !!!

Uso a mais de 1,5 ano um MK AP montado por mim msm com 5 pci dwl-510 (b1) funcionando ok, sem problemas.. Tive somente alguns problemas ao decorrer deste 1,5 ano mas foi coisa simples (hd q eu usava antes de trocar por um CARTÃO DE MEMÓRIA, memória e mais nada...)

Agora a RB quais recomendações de segurança vc tem q me passar ??? 

Me fala um pouco mais sobre esse módulo isolador !!

Abraço !! (Aguardo resposta !! )

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Kra to subindo a minha primeira RB usando cartão !!!
> 
> Uso a mais de 1,5 ano um MK AP montado por mim msm com 5 pci dwl-510 (b1) funcionando ok, sem problemas.. Tive somente alguns problemas ao decorrer deste 1,5 ano mas foi coisa simples (hd q eu usava antes de trocar por um CARTÃO DE MEMÓRIA, memória e mais nada...)
> 
> Agora a RB quais recomendações de segurança vc tem q me passar ??? 
> 
> Me fala um pouco mais sobre esse módulo isolador !!
> 
> Abraço !! (Aguardo resposta !! )


----------------------------------------------

Procurei esse módulo isolador que nosso amigo Roberto falou e o que eu encontrei foi: 

.:: ROTS INFORMÁTICA ::.

Acredito que um Nobreak tem a mesma função, só não o terra que nos casos de nobreak tem que ter!

Será que este equipamento pode ser ligado junto com um nobreak para substituir um terra que pode estar mal dimencionado?

----------


## olivionet

Cara eu tenho um nobreak SMS NET++ com um aterramento perfeito, 3 asteas mais grossas que as convecionais, conectores reforçados tudo do bom e do melhor !! 

Provavelmente este nobreak deve ter a mesma função do modulo isolado... neh ????

Cara subi o meu mk hj, terminei a poucos minutos ... logo logo posto as fotos e o resultado, fiz tudo passo a passo e com fotos bem detalhadas para disponibilizar para o pessoal do forum que não tem conhecimento ou que esteja montando o sua primeira cx hermética...

Abraço !!

----------


## olivionet

> poxa vida tb tive este problema, soh q nao eh com chuva o cartao baixava a potencia mesmo sem nada,,,resolvi o problema colocando um no-brake e uma fonte com boa amperagem ,,,,1Ampere para cada cartao e 500mw para a router,,,como tenho mk router 153 com 3 cartoes coloquei 3.5A por 18v,,,resolveu meu problema, nao abaixou a potencia mais....


Cara eu coloquei 2 cartão desses emb-8602 em uma rb 433ah com uma fonte de 2 amperes mas em 24 Volts, será q a fonte vai suportar e não vou ter problemas ???

Agradeço !

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Cara eu tenho um nobreak SMS NET++ com um aterramento perfeito, 3 asteas mais grossas que as convecionais, conectores reforçados tudo do bom e do melhor !! 
> 
> Provavelmente este nobreak deve ter a mesma função do modulo isolado... neh ????
> 
> Cara subi o meu mk hj, terminei a poucos minutos ... logo logo posto as fotos e o resultado, fiz tudo passo a passo e com fotos bem detalhadas para disponibilizar para o pessoal do forum que não tem conhecimento ou que esteja montando o sua primeira cx hermética...
> 
> Abraço !!


 
Seu aterramento está com quanto de impedância?

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Cara eu coloquei 2 cartão desses emb-8602 em uma rb 433ah com uma fonte de 2 amperes mas em 24 Volts, será q a fonte vai suportar e não vou ter problemas ???
> 
> Agradeço !




Para ter certeza se sua fonte está corretamente dimensionada, basta saber as seguintes correntes:

- Corrente max de consumo da RB
- Corrente max de consumo do Cartão que está utilizando X quantidade de cartões
- Margem de segurança (para a fonte não trabalhar no limite evitando superaquecimento da mesma)

Ou pode ser prático pedindo orientação para o suporte técnico de onde vc comprou seu kit perguntando que fonte deve ser utilizada neste equipamento!

Obs: a tensão deve ser exatamente a mesma requerida pelo equipamento, o problema é a corrente!



...

----------


## cyberpool

> Cara eu coloquei 2 cartão desses emb-8602 em uma rb 433ah com uma fonte de 2 amperes mas em 24 Volts, será q a fonte vai suportar e não vou ter problemas ???
> 
> Agradeço !


ola amigo,,,como nosso amigo Vini25MKT ja disse sobre corrente e outras coisas,,,eu vou ajudar vc a fazer sua propria fonte...,,,a 1º coisa a ser feita é saber qual a voltagem e corrente ou amperagem q nossa router precisa para funcionar no meu caso router rb153 consome de 11 a 60v por 500mW...depois precisamos saber quanto cada cartao consome de corrente no meu caso o EMP-8602PLUS-S consome 1A, usarei 3 cartoes na router, portanto 3A ,, 1A de cada cartao,,,somando as correntes ou amperagem totalizam 3,5A, mas para deixarmos a fonte trabalhar com folga podemos colocar 4 a 5A,,,com esses dados em maos podemos começar a produzir nossa propria fonte,,,,
lembrando q existem varios meios para se fazer uma fonte vou apresentar a maneira mais facil....

comprar transformador (no meu caso rb153) numa faixa de volts de 11 a 60v,,optei por 20+20v por 4 a 5Ampere
2 diodo retificador de 6A
1 capacitor eletrolitico 2.200uFx60v

veja o esquema eletrico:

http://www.turbonetgames.com/eletrico_fonte.gif


...lembrando que o pino que vai para router tem polaridade o pino do meio é positivo o de fora é negativo,,,,,bem acho que é só isso,,,,,fiz esse tipo de fonte para todas minhas router's mk,,,,rb153...rb133...rb433...e funfaram muito bem mesmo....

qualquer duvida estou a disposiçao...t+

----------


## damacenoneto

chove, mais 4 cartoes sem potencia.
Tds estavam com 17db de potencia.
Tds com nobreak.

Amanha to trocando eles novamente.

Gostaria de saber se tem como mudar tds os clientes do acccess list para os novos cartoes, ex, transferir tds que estavao no cartao 1 pro novo cartao1, sendo que ao trocar, eles ficam sem interface vinculada...

----------


## ederamboni

ate ond sei no braço mesmo amigo...
vc pode pra ajudar um pouco na rapidez, salve os scripts em texto, quando troca os cartao coloca o mesmo nome na insterface, acredito que de certo....
post resultados...
abracos...

----------


## olivionet

Se não funcionar como o amigo disse... 

Vai no winbox dpois em "new terminal" e digite "ex" (sem aspas)...

Q ele vai esportar em modo texto as suas configurações !! 

Abraço !!

----------


## Vini25MKT

Galera, pois bem o ubiquiti está instalado e já se foi uma semana de tempo ruim com garoa e chuva pesada, e a criança o sinal está ótimo! Detalhe o mesmo está configurado com 24Dbi, esse foi o melhor set para atender todos os clientes, pois alguns estão a 6Km de distância da torre.

----------


## ederamboni

Olivionet...

cara legal nao sabia dessa nao amigo...
Vlw mesmo boa, mandou bem ...

----------


## marcosddc

uma pergunta amigo....
este seu equipamento esta ligado em 220 ou em 110v ? porque só me resta isso pq na cidade visinha nao queima os cartoes e aqui em todos que eu ligo omini queima,,,,nao tem sentido existem lugares que nao chega a 10km de distancia nao sei mais o que pensar

----------


## Vini25MKT

> uma pergunta amigo....
> este seu equipamento esta ligado em 220 ou em 110v ? porque só me resta isso pq na cidade visinha nao queima os cartoes e aqui em todos que eu ligo omini queima,,,,nao tem sentido existem lugares que nao chega a 10km de distancia nao sei mais o que pensar


 
Marcos, bom dia.

Veja bem, o fato de o cartão danificar não está relacionado com a alimentação da rede e sim com a eletricidade estática presente na atmosfera decorrente do mal tempo "nuvens carregadas, chuva, etc"! Pelo menos no meu caso tive que substituir o cartão Senao pelo Ubiquiti e funcionou, não sei te dizer o porque na integra mas posso afirmar através da minha experiência que o Ubiquiti é mais resistente que o Senao em termos de eletricidade estática e não danifica! Já tive 2 cartões Senao e danificaram após uma leve chuva até trocar pelo Ubiquiti e pronto meus problemas acabaram, mas só tem um problema o Senao é homologado já o Ubiquiti não, portanto avalie sua necessidade antes de comprar! 

Em relação aos danos o que acontece com o cartão, não é a queima do mesmo é que ele perde potência, mas até então ainda consegue atender clientes mais próximos, mas o sinal fica muito ruim (fraco), ou seja, ele danifica mas não queima completamente!


... 
Abraços,

----------


## marcosddc

boa tarde amigo ....acontece que aqui comigo resolvi sacrificar um cartao para fazer o teste liguei o cartao na omini ...dentro de casa....no momento da chuva e minha cidade eh 220 , e adivinha o cartao queimou ...porem a 7 km de mim tenho uma torre alimentada em 110 e nada aconteceu la todas as torres que estao alimentadas em 220 queimaram os cartoes onde tinham omini ....
intao por isso deduzi ser a energia pois nao existe outra explicação gastei mto dinheiro ja com aterramento , light protector e queima ....queimou ja cartao r52h , engenius , ubitiqui e até um radinho gi-link. somente onde tem omini e a energia é 220v

----------


## Vini25MKT

> boa tarde amigo ....acontece que aqui comigo resolvi sacrificar um cartao para fazer o teste liguei o cartao na omini ...dentro de casa....no momento da chuva e minha cidade eh 220 , e adivinha o cartao queimou ...porem a 7 km de mim tenho uma torre alimentada em 110 e nada aconteceu la todas as torres que estao alimentadas em 220 queimaram os cartoes onde tinham omini ....
> intao por isso deduzi ser a energia pois nao existe outra explicação gastei mto dinheiro ja com aterramento , light protector e queima ....queimou ja cartao r52h , engenius , ubitiqui e até um radinho gi-link. somente onde tem omini e a energia é 220v


 
Bom neste caso a única coisa que pode ser é a tensão de alimentação da sua fonte, pois o light protector protege contra sobretensão, em todos os casos faça o seguinte teste, verifique com o multímetro:

 a tensão entre fase e neutro da sua tomada
 a tensão na saída no light protector
 a tensão entre fase e terra 
 a tensão entre neutro e terra

As tensões esperadas são "próximas" de: 220VAC / 220VAC / 220VAC / 0V

Claro que isso não significa q o terra está atuando de forma eficaz, para isso precisa-se medi-lo com terrômetro e sua impedância deve ficar abaixo dos 50ohms para ter o efeito desejado!

Ultimo passo é verificar se a fonte que alimenta da sua RB ou PC está setada para 110VAC / 220VAC ou se a mesma é Bivolt!

O ideal seria medir pelo menos a tomada quando estiver com chuva, não precisa ser a mesma tomada do servidor pode ser outra mas que seja 220VAC tbm!

Assim vc descarta todo problema com sobretensão!

Vc utiliza nobreak, pois não me lembro se o Light protector compens no caso de subtensão?


...

----------


## marcosddc

bom vamos la ....a tensão esta perfeita tudo medido , terra tambem esta ok recem feito e isto acontece em todas as torres com omini e coecidencia ou nao alimentados com 220v , onde a tensão é 110 nao queima ..
hoje passei a alimentação de um ponto para 110v e agora to torcendo pra chove logo pra tira essa duvida

----------


## Gosulator

> chove, mais 4 cartoes sem potencia.
> Tds estavam com 17db de potencia.
> Tds com nobreak.
> 
> Amanha to trocando eles novamente.
> 
> Gostaria de saber se tem como mudar tds os clientes do acccess list para os novos cartoes, ex, transferir tds que estavao no cartao 1 pro novo cartao1, sendo que ao trocar, eles ficam sem interface vinculada...


Aqui eu costumo quando troco os cartões, sair redesignando a interface que o cliente conecta, na regra de access list que já está criada (a interface fica como unknow). Mas creio que se vc exportar a access list, e depois de instalado o novo cartão, configurar ele com o mesmo nome do antigo, e importar a access list de novo. Nunca testei, não com access list, mas com coisa parecida.

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas estou com o mesmo problema de perda de potencia nos cartões:

Mini-PCI 2.4ghz/5.8ghz Engenius/Senão EMP-8602 600mw

Aqui tenho um notebreak bem aterrado(penso estar), sobe para a torre 110V, uso uma fonte 18v por 3ha, a torre está bem aterrada, uso a RB600A.

Qual outra opção tenho de cartões homologados a não ser esse?

Como faço para ver se realmente o meu aterramento está tudo bom?

Pior q comprei 16 cartões deste e para fazer um link ponto a ponto comprei 2 R52H.

OBS: Estava usando os cartões em 23dbm

Sera q consigo fazer um ponto a ponto com 02 Mini-PCI 2.4ghz/5.8ghz Engenius/Senão EMP-8602 600mw e 02  Antena PLUTON 5.8ghz Parábola sólida PTX 26 30dbi (4.6Ghz à 6.0Ghz) de 28km com um trafego meio pesado e uma ótima visada?

Alguem tem alguma dica?

----------


## marcosddc

e a energia q chega neste nobreak , é 110 ? ou entra nele 220 e sai 110 ?

----------


## marcosddc

GENTE ...
APOS A MUDANÇA PARA VOLTAGEM 110V , e uma semana com chuvas ocasionais o mesmo q acontecia antes ...td se comportando perfeitamente

----------


## NetoGO23

> e a energia q chega neste nobreak , é 110 ? ou entra nele 220 e sai 110 ?


Entra 220v e sai 110v!

----------


## marcosddc

intao vc esta na mesma que eu estava, pois o nobreak nao sai faze + neutro e sim 2 fazes de 55 pode medir com o multimetro, o meu tb era assim

----------


## NetoGO23

> intao vc esta na mesma que eu estava, pois o nobreak nao sai faze + neutro e sim 2 fazes de 55 pode medir com o multimetro, o meu tb era assim


como vc fez pra resolver o seu problema?

na minha cidade só tem 220v e a energia é uma porcaria, vive acabando, tem muita oscilação e ai vai.

----------


## marcosddc

na verdade onde tem maquinas "pc"nao resolvi, onde tem routerboard apenas tirei o terra de 3 barras q enfiei no chao, sei q nao é o correto mais fazer o que em time q esta ganhando deixa ele continua ganhando ....onde tem pc nao consegui resolver pois o pc consome bem mais e a tensão abaixa por causa do neutro fajuto

----------


## damacenoneto

preciso me retratar aqui.

Os cartoes que reduziram a potencia nao foram os ENGENIUS, foram os R52-350. O vendedor me vendeu como ENGENIUS, peguei e nem li no cartao. Axei estranho nao ter a etiqueta ENGENIUS, mas ele disse que era assim mesmo, uns vem com a etiqueta e outros nao. Ai agora eu tava lendo os dados no cartao e vi que na verdade é R52-350. Os Engenius estao funcionando, nenhum parou com chuva.

----------


## eduardomansano

Salve pessoal da Under!

Meu estou ficando meio louco, a duas semanas atraz após uma chuva forne, minha vida virou de cabeça para baixo, aconteceu o mesmo comigo, em uma repetidora que estava em um ponto extratégico, o sinal ficou um lixo, sem explicação, como o lugar é de dificil acesso, fui lá e troquei tudo, inclusive antena, mais um detalhe coloquei dois cartão que já tinha lá, que tbm já tinha dado esse problema, apos a troca não resolveu nada, sabado passado montei um pc ap, coloquei lá com outro cartão r52h e uma placa pci samsung para fazer o enlace, o enlace ficou perfeito, mais o ponto a ponto ficou um lixo como antes, estava quase desistindo de tudo quando achei esse post .

Enfim um luz no fim do tunel, já testei 4 cartão lá 2 r52h 1 engenius 1 um atheros 250mw, acho que todos estão com esse problema, pois foi depois da chuva que enfraqueceu.

Hoje a noite vou trocar esse cartão e colocar uma placa pci dlink 520 com chipset atheros, acho que graças esse post, não vou mais queimar meus piolhos heehhe

Amanha vou postar aqui o resultado

Viva!!!!!

Um abraço a todos

----------


## eduardomansano

Olá,

Batata!!!

Perdi 4 cartão após a chuva, ontem troquei o cartão da repetidora que estava com problema de sinal por um novo, e o sinal voltou ao normal.

Agora eu liguei tudo em um nobreak, e caso aconteça novamente, não vou mais quebrar a cabeça, já vou logo com um cartão novo e troco!

Um abraço a todos!

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Olá,
> 
> Batata!!!
> 
> Perdi 4 cartão após a chuva, ontem troquei o cartão da repetidora que estava com problema de sinal por um novo, e o sinal voltou ao normal.
> 
> Agora eu liguei tudo em um nobreak, e caso aconteça novamente, não vou mais quebrar a cabeça, já vou logo com um cartão novo e troco!
> 
> Um abraço a todos!


 

Edu, fico feliz por este post ter te ajudado! Só espero que encontre um cartão q não queime a cada chuva que der, pois este foi e esta sendo o objetivo deste post.

----------


## eduardomansano

Vini, pelo jeito estamos em no mato sem cachorro com esses cartão senão, pois só eles que são homologados, pelo menos que eu saiba!, e os cartão ubiquite que falam tão bem, são quase 5 veses mais caro que os senão.
Ontem eu coloquei uma placa pci dlink 520 com chipset atheros para em um pc-ap para teste, se ela se comportar bem, acho que vou começar a substituir esses cartões problemativos, eu tive problema com o senão e o r52h.

Se alguem tiver alguma experiencia boa com algum cartão post para nos!

Valeu

----------


## gzanatta00

tenho aqui na minha rede somente 4 senao, o restante tudo R52H, com potencia default, por sinal o senao q diz q eh 600mw no mikrotik fica em 18 dbm, nunca tive problema desse jeito, uso rb 433, 333 e 133 e fonte de 24v, e somente antena -> cabo -> pig -> cartao, nada mas nada de aterramento, tenho uma amigo da cidade visinha e faz aterramento e as torres dele vive pegando raio, e as minhas nada, 

acho interresante esse pessoal conversar com que entende realmente de para-raios e talz, pq conheco um cara e ele me disse assim "Se vc quer um para raio e talz pegue um profissional q entenda da terminada coisa, pq inves de fazer um para-raio, os caras fazem puchador-de-raio", e acho q alguma coisa parecida com isso vcs podem tar fazendo, posso tar falando besteira, mas nunca perdi nenhum pila com raios e coisas parecida, mas vou falar baixo neh, vai q acontece hj de noite..rsrsrs

----------


## Vini25MKT

> Vini, pelo jeito estamos em no mato sem cachorro com esses cartão senão, pois só eles que são homologados, pelo menos que eu saiba!, e os cartão ubiquite que falam tão bem, são quase 5 veses mais caro que os senão.
> Ontem eu coloquei uma placa pci dlink 520 com chipset atheros para em um pc-ap para teste, se ela se comportar bem, acho que vou começar a substituir esses cartões problemativos, eu tive problema com o senão e o r52h.
> 
> Se alguem tiver alguma experiencia boa com algum cartão post para nos!
> 
> Valeu


Ed, foi como falei cara eu fui de ubiquiti, no final da história vc vai acabar gastando até mais se continuar queimando! O unico e pior problema é o fato do mesmo não ser homologado! mas se não tiver escolha acho q essa é uma saida!

----------


## Vini25MKT

> tenho aqui na minha rede somente 4 senao, o restante tudo R52H, com potencia default, por sinal o senao q diz q eh 600mw no mikrotik fica em 18 dbm, nunca tive problema desse jeito, uso rb 433, 333 e 133 e fonte de 24v, e somente antena -> cabo -> pig -> cartao, nada mas nada de aterramento, tenho uma amigo da cidade visinha e faz aterramento e as torres dele vive pegando raio, e as minhas nada, 
> 
> acho interresante esse pessoal conversar com que entende realmente de para-raios e talz, pq conheco um cara e ele me disse assim "Se vc quer um para raio e talz pegue um profissional q entenda da terminada coisa, pq inves de fazer um para-raio, os caras fazem puchador-de-raio", e acho q alguma coisa parecida com isso vcs podem tar fazendo, posso tar falando besteira, mas nunca perdi nenhum pila com raios e coisas parecida, mas vou falar baixo neh, vai q acontece hj de noite..rsrsrs


 
O problema não é de raio cair na torre, e sim uma leve chuva com o tempo muiito umido e com nuvens carregadas gerando estática!

----------


## aka2005

> O problema não é de raio cair na torre, e sim uma leve chuva com o tempo muiito umido e com nuvens carregadas gerando estática!


 AMigo nao sei se é o mesmo problema ai, mas e uma cidade q atendo via Radio, acontecia o mesmo problema, tempo umido, ou chuvas, o cartao perdia potencia... aterrei, isolei, coloquei para raio, fiz testes de estatica, nada o mesmo erro, foi quando fui ver, q trabalhava com cartoes em RouterBoard, q nao tinha energia suficiente pra sustenta-los, pois os vendedores dos mesmos, vendem sempre uma RB com fonte padrao, e no nosso caso usamos varios tipos de cartao, e eles exigem varios tipos de entrada de energia e amperagem, calculei certo a soma do gasto dos cartoes, coloquei a fonte certa, ate hj sem problemas amigo.

----------


## eduardomansano

Caro Aka2005,

Bem eu estou usando fontes de 3.5a e 18v, a fonte parece fonte de notebook, comprei na Link Teck, é a melhor que eles tem, mais tbm não sei se ela é ideal, por favor poste para nos a marca modelo e aonde comprou essa fonte para nós.
Eu já li alguns posts, que trocaram as fontes comum por fontes de pcs, e tbm não tiveram mais problema, o unico problema de fonte de pc, seria o tamanho, pois as caixas herméticas padrão não entre uma fonte de pc.
A minha ultima repetidora eu coloquei um pc ap com um cartão senão engenius, com adaptador pci, agora só o tempo vai dizer se vai ficar melhor que as RBS.

um abraço

----------


## Taigrobo

amigão bote fé no chegado de mais acima, o problema ta na fonte de energia, na verdade fiz testes nestes cartoes e o q descobri é q o consumo é baixo, geralmente menos de 1 amp, porem sempre tive problemas de falta de potencia com certo tempo, foi depois q mudei minhas fontes de 12v para 24v q os problemas acabaram, e nem precisei de aumentar a amperagem.... trabalho 24v 1amp, com rb433ah, usando dois r52h + senao, isso em uma de minhas configurações pois tenho outras com outros cartoes misturados... e todas rodam blz com 24v, basta trocar de fonte... passar uns dias.. em especial chuvas q balbal, quanto a para-raios a galera q faz sacanei, e como o amigo disse viram puxa-raios.. nao tenho em nenhuma torre, mesmo nas mais inospitas e nunca queimou nada.... apenas fontes, o q é ate aceitavel.. espero ter te ajudado...

----------


## Vini25MKT

> AMigo nao sei se é o mesmo problema ai, mas e uma cidade q atendo via Radio, acontecia o mesmo problema, tempo umido, ou chuvas, o cartao perdia potencia... aterrei, isolei, coloquei para raio, fiz testes de estatica, nada o mesmo erro, foi quando fui ver, q trabalhava com cartoes em RouterBoard, q nao tinha energia suficiente pra sustenta-los, pois os vendedores dos mesmos, vendem sempre uma RB com fonte padrao, e no nosso caso usamos varios tipos de cartao, e eles exigem varios tipos de entrada de energia e amperagem, calculei certo a soma do gasto dos cartoes, coloquei a fonte certa, ate hj sem problemas amigo.


 
aka2005,

Cara eu utilizo PC e no meu caso foi diferente, pois apenas troquei de cartão e tudo voltou ao normal, isso elimina a possibilidade da fonte estar com problemas, pois caso contrário continuaria com o sinal ruim.

Abraço,

...

----------


## aka2005

> aka2005,
> 
> Cara eu utilizo PC e no meu caso foi diferente, pois apenas troquei de cartão e tudo voltou ao normal, isso elimina a possibilidade da fonte estar com problemas, pois caso contrário continuaria com o sinal ruim.
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> ...


 SIm amigo, aki tbm trocamos 4 vezes os cartoes, toda vez q trocava ele funcionava bem ate chover, ai caia, os mesmos cartoes q guardei, hj estao em outras RBs, e estao bons... o melhor cartao q trabalhei ate ´hj foi o Ubiquiti SR2

----------


## eduardomansano

Os meus cartões que perderam potencia, mesmo eu colocando eles em outas RB eles não voltaram ao normal, eu enviei dois que estavam na garantia para a troca, mais eu acredito que eles vão falar que não tem nada, pois se for testar o cartão em uma distancia pequena o cartão tá perfeito.

E olhe que coisa extranha, o ultimo cartão que eu troquei ficou funcionando por cerca de uma semana, eu tinha colocado ele depois que um R52h enfraqueceu após a chuva, dai eu coloquei ele, ele é um engenius, o sinal ficou espetacular, alias nunca tinha ficado a um nivel de sinal tão bom, clientes que estavam conectando a -69 no r52h, passaram a se conectar a -55, dai veio a abençuada chuva e me ferrou o cartão, dai eu troquei ele a 4 dias a traz, mais o sinal do cartão novo que é um outro engenius já modelo novo com dessipador e tudo, ficou igual ao r52h, ou seja os clientes voltaram ao que estaja no primeiro cartão.

Agora que fiquei mais encafifado com esses cartão, um funciona bem, outro funciona muito bem, e outros não funciona, vai entender?, é de pirar o cabeção né!

----------


## aka2005

Isso o cartao R52 é 300mW em 2.4 e 250mW em 5.8,,, e o cartao Engenus NMP-8602 é 600mW em 2.4 e 150mW em 5.8... por isso q o 8602 é melhor de sinal.

----------


## eduardomansano

Aka2005,

Sim, mais eu nunca usei mais de 22dbm em txpower alias nessa repetidora sempre os cartões estavam em potencia default, e depois dessas percas de cartão eu passei todos meus cartão para default, menos os cartão do enlace.

E outra, eu fiz o teste aumentando a potencia, cheguei a esmerilhar o cartão com 27dbm, e mesmo assim, não mudou nadica de nada, potencia é só ilusão, mais o porque um engenius tem um desenpenho ou aproveitamento de sinal melhor que outro identico, pelo jeito não deve ter inspetor de qualidade na engenius, e os cartão sai de qualquer jeito heheeh

----------


## netosdr

> Aka2005,
> 
> Sim, mais eu nunca usei mais de 22dbm em txpower alias nessa repetidora sempre os cartões estavam em potencia default, e depois dessas percas de cartão eu passei todos meus cartão para default, menos os cartão do enlace.
> 
> E outra, eu fiz o teste aumentando a potencia, cheguei a esmerilhar o cartão com 27dbm, e mesmo assim, não mudou nadica de nada, potencia é só ilusão, mais o porque um engenius tem um desenpenho ou aproveitamento de sinal melhor que outro identico, pelo jeito não deve ter inspetor de qualidade na engenius, e os cartão sai de qualquer jeito heheeh



Houve mudanca nos engenius, antes eram 400mw (EMP-8602 acho) e agora sao 600mw (EMP-8602 PLUS)... talvez seja isso, mudou o cartão, fodeu tudo... eu tenho torres com cartão antigo, pode chover o que for que não acontece nada, agora em uma torre nova com estes modelo novo deu este problema tb... mas ainda não troquei o cartão pra saber se foi mesmo o cartão....

----------


## aka2005

> Aka2005,
> 
> E outra, eu fiz o teste aumentando a potencia, cheguei a esmerilhar o cartão com 27dbm, e mesmo assim, não mudou nadica de nada, potencia é só ilusão, mais o porque um engenius tem um desenpenho ou aproveitamento de sinal melhor que outro identico, pelo jeito não deve ter inspetor de qualidade na engenius, e os cartão sai de qualquer jeito heheeh


 A potencia do cartao se vai enxergar vendo q vc esta jogando sinal mais longe... nos clientes q tem ja instalado a diferença de mudança é poca mesmo... mas eu gostei desses engenus aki, nao tenho mais problemas com eles, uso R52 tbm.. tudo blz.

----------


## Magal

Amigo, já verificou a umidade dentro da sua caixa após as chuvas. Note, estou falando de condensação.

----------


## eduardomansano

Magal,
Eu não tinha pensado nisso, e agora que me toquei que uma das repetidoras que deu problema, tem dois coolers assoprando para dentro da caixa hermética, pode ser isso tbm né!
Mais a outra repetidora que deu problema, a caixa hermética era selada e não tinha como mudar a humildade interna, então sei lá.

----------


## cyberpool

Pessoal toh pirandoooo.....como quase todos os amigos deste tópico eu tb uso cartao engenius emp-8602 plus-s....nao eh toda chuva nao,,,quando vem chuva com raio em duas torres minhas o cartao engenius conectado em antena omni fica fraco e fraco ateh ninguem conectar mais,,,,,engraçado que tenho o mesmo cartao na mesma router mas com antena setorial que nunca me deu problema de cartao...enquanto da omni ja troquei de tudo desde cabo a router e tudo....mas sempre o cartao da omni depois de chuva com raio pode ateh ser bem longe os raios tipo quilometros de distancia,,,o cartao vai ficando fraco ateh nao funcionar mais,,,,,,ja pensei em muita coisa pra fazer mas nada funciona....alguma idéia pelo amor de Deus caros colegas.....

----------


## netosdr

> Pessoal toh pirandoooo.....como quase todos os amigos deste tópico eu tb uso cartao engenius emp-8602 plus-s....nao eh toda chuva nao,,,quando vem chuva com raio em duas torres minhas o cartao engenius conectado em antena omni fica fraco e fraco ateh ninguem conectar mais,,,,,engraçado que tenho o mesmo cartao na mesma router mas com antena setorial que nunca me deu problema de cartao...enquanto da omni ja troquei de tudo desde cabo a router e tudo....mas sempre o cartao da omni depois de chuva com raio pode ateh ser bem longe os raios tipo quilometros de distancia,,,o cartao vai ficando fraco ateh nao funcionar mais,,,,,,ja pensei em muita coisa pra fazer mas nada funciona....alguma idéia pelo amor de Deus caros colegas.....


Interessante vc dizer isso, no meu caso a antena é omni tambem, nos locais onde tenho setorial tenho o modelo antigo do cartão, mas pode ser que o problema esteja relacionado também com o tipo de antena...

----------


## cyberpool

será que pode ser a omni?? pensando bem a minha omni eh o topo da minha torre,,,,,vou tentar o aterramento tanto da torre como da fonte de alimentaçao....e aproveitando estou projetando uma fonte de alimentaçao para as router mikrotik,,,,que seja filtrada, estabilizada, com proteçao e com saida para o terra....interessados me mandam uma mp para que possamos fazer um projeto bom barato e que todos possam usufruir...

----------


## Magal

Caro Eduardo,

Vou te explicar uma coisa: Não existe caixa selada, pois você usa prensa cabos e a própria vedação de borracha da caixa se não estiver integra deixam o ar entrar (para ser totalmente vedada teria que ser pressurizada).

O ideal não é colocar ar para dentro e sim retirar o ar quente de dentro da caixa, todas as minhas tem 2 exaustores,
o da fonte e um auxiliar. 

Faça uns testes, coloque um agente desumidificante do tipo sílica gel no interior da caixa ou substitua a mesma. 

OBs: Os componentes SMD da placa são altamente sensíveis a umidade, principalmente se tratado de RF.

Em todas as minhas caixas coloco este terminal de ventilação (Da Tigre) nas saídas de ar do exaustores, evitando assim que uma rajada muito forte de vento leve aquela "poeira" de água para o interior.

----------


## eduardomansano

Magal, Valeu mesmo pela dica, vou tentar fazer o que você me falou em uma nova repetidora que irei instalar no domingo, e aproveitando a oportunidade, hoje começei a analizar os cartão com problema e um deles está oxidado em alguns pontos, então isso significa que tá entrando humidade dentro da caixa hermética.

Obrigado

----------


## cyberpool

aaah,,pessoal mais um detalhe que notei,,,,no meu caso quando os catoes queimao ou perdem a potencia sempre a router esta com 3 cartoes ou seja com todos os slots ocupados,,,,,,agora me lembro que um dia ,,,minha torre principal sempre funcionou muito bem com 2 cartoes router rb433.....no dia que coloquei o 3º no mesmo dia queimou o cartao que estava ligado na omni.....tenho uma teoria de q as proprias fontes das router mikrotik estao fazendo isso,,,,pq os cartoes engenius usam 1 ampere de corrente se os 3 cartoes estiverem em pleno funcionamento acho q os componentes da fonte da router nao aguentam e aumentam a voltagem de trabalho...que eh de 3.3V causando a queima do cartao.....claro que no caso de nossos colegas que estao com umidade na caixa esta teoria nao eh valida....espero opnioes sobre este assunto...pq ficar toda vez comprando cartoes quebra empresa....hehe...vlw a todos.....

----------


## eduardomansano

Olá Pessoal,

Hoje cedo quando acordei, notei que tava chovendo, e lá fui eu olhar meu not, que fica ligado a madrugada inteira, e quando olhei o msn tentando conectar, pensei comigo, PUTA QUE PARIU!!!, lá foi meu sinal pra cucuia novamente, e foi uma chuvinha de 30 minutos.

Tinha trocado esse cartão faz menos de uma semana, tinha ficado legal, até essa chuva!

Outros detalhes, eu tive problema em duas repetidoras, uma eu substitui por pc-ap, e o sinal melhorou com a chuva, e pra minha sorte, os dois cartão que tava na garantia, eu mandei para troca, e chego ontem, dai eu coloquei na rb que eu troquei pelo pc-ap e coloquei no ar para teste, e batata fodeu o cartão novamente!

Resumindo, estou com duas repetidoras novamente com problemas nos cartão aonde está as omini, não me resta mais o que fazer do que pegar tudo e mandar pra troca, so pode ser a rb que deve estar ferrando esses cartão quando muda o tempo!


Alguem conhece um pai de santo bom por ai???, acho que to precisando dem um!!!!!

----------


## Magal

Colega, a RB não vai danificar os cartões por causa das chuvas, deve ser algo em suas instalações que provoca o problema na RB.




> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Hoje cedo quando acordei, notei que tava chovendo, e lá fui eu olhar meu not, que fica ligado a madrugada inteira, e quando olhei o msn tentando conectar, pensei comigo, PUTA QUE PARIU!!!, lá foi meu sinal pra cucuia novamente, e foi uma chuvinha de 30 minutos.
> 
> Tinha trocado esse cartão faz menos de uma semana, tinha ficado legal, até essa chuva!
> 
> Outros detalhes, eu tive problema em duas repetidoras, uma eu substitui por pc-ap, e o sinal melhorou com a chuva, e pra minha sorte, os dois cartão que tava na garantia, eu mandei para troca, e chego ontem, dai eu coloquei na rb que eu troquei pelo pc-ap e coloquei no ar para teste, e batata fodeu o cartão novamente!
> 
> Resumindo, estou com duas repetidoras novamente com problemas nos cartão aonde está as omini, não me resta mais o que fazer do que pegar tudo e mandar pra troca, so pode ser a rb que deve estar ferrando esses cartão quando muda o tempo!
> ...

----------


## eduardomansano

Caro Maqal,
Não acredito que seja problema na instalação, pois essas duas repetidoras posso te falar que não tem "ganbiarras", estou usando cabo lmr400 comprado pronto, pig tail de qualidade, caixa hermética especifica para rbs com travas,fonte 18v 3.5Amp, a antena omini é uma hyperteck de 12dbi nova tbm, está com um nobreak apc de 1200va, ou seja impecavel, tenho mais duas repetidoras que só tem ganbiarra, caixinha hermética da mais barata, com furo, tudo apertado dentro, com cabo montado e não me deu problema até agora!

Só pode ser essas duas RBs que esteja com algum defeito, senão aonde eu troquei uma delas e coloquei o pc-ap, teria dado o problema depois da chuva, e foi ao contrario o sinal melhorou!

E outra coisa, que não consigo entender, só enfraqueceu os cartão aonde está as omini, os cartão que estão com antena de grade fazendo enlace, continua do mesmo jeito!

Vai entender!!!

----------


## Vini25MKT

Galera o meu caso também foi com onmini, sendo assim eu acho que está mais do que provado pela maioria dos comentários aqui deste tópico que é a onmini com o mal tempo que provoca o dano no cartão!

Algum fato físico provocado pela soma da onmini + chuva (ar ionizado) que acaba danificando o cartão. Pode ser a construção geométrica da onmini combinado com o ar ionizado que provoca alguma eletricidade estática que acaba atingindo o cartão, só pode ser isso!

----------


## NetoGO23

> Galera o meu caso também foi com onmini, sendo assim eu acho que está mais do que provado pela maioria dos comentários aqui deste tópico que é a onmini com o mal tempo que provoca o dano no cartão!
> 
> Algum fato físico provocado pela soma da onmini + chuva (ar ionizado) que acaba danificando o cartão. Pode ser a construção geométrica da onmini combinado com o ar ionizado que provoca alguma eletricidade estática que acaba atingindo o cartão, só pode ser isso!


Colega eu uso setorial Ideal de 15dbi e deu o mesmo problema.
Mas no meu caso é que tem uma torre de uma operadora a uns 15 metros da minha e no dia da chuva caiu muito raio lá e a caixa da RB não está aterrada.
O meu pode ter sido por falta de aterramento na RB.

----------


## eduardomansano

Caro Vini,

Tava pensando no que o nosso colega magal nos relatou, e cheguei a conclusão que pode ser humidade mesmo, pois essas duas RBs, estão com uma caixa hermética com duas ventoinhas soprando vento pra "fora", as outras Rbs estão com caixa hermpetica sem ventilação nenhuma, to achando o seguinte, pode ser que antes da chuva tava quente lá dentro da caixa, e com a chuva as ventoinhas tenha soprado ar gelado pra dentro e tenha dado algum tipo de choque térmico no cartão que está a omini.

Eu estou montando outro pc-ap para substituir por essa rb que está ferrando cartão, mais antes disso hoje a noite eu vou subir na torre desligar as ventoinhas, e tentar selar a entreda de ar, tava pensando em susbtituir a fonte que está lá hoje por uma fonte de PC tbm, mais acho que não deve ser ela o calsador do problema!

----------


## netosdr

> Colega eu uso setorial Ideal de 15dbi e deu o mesmo problema.
> Mas no meu caso é que tem uma torre de uma operadora a uns 15 metros da minha e no dia da chuva caiu muito raio lá e a caixa da RB não está aterrada.
> O meu pode ter sido por falta de aterramento na RB.


Aqui pensei que fosse aterramento, aterrei a carcaça da RB com um fio 2,5 direto no meu aterramento e surpresa:
Primeira chuva de 1 hora mais ou menos e FODEU o cartão de novo...

A caixa está bem isolada, mas não tem ventilação...

Unica coisa que nao fiz foi trocar a fonte, mas tem colegas aqui que relataram que tem fonte de 3,5a e deu problema tb.

Vc usa setorial e deu problema tb.

Qual a solução? Usar radinho mixuruca, porque neste local onde dá problema eu tinha zinwell e eles não dão estes problemas...

----------


## InfinityWifi

Cara ker acabar com essa dor de caberça esses Senao ke estão vindo agora tão uma porc? tb ja perdi 2 assim !! depois ke troquei por um Ubiquiti ai acabaram meus problemas.

----------


## olivionet

> amigão bote fé no chegado de mais acima, o problema ta na fonte de energia, na verdade fiz testes nestes cartoes e o q descobri é q o consumo é baixo, geralmente menos de 1 amp, porem sempre tive problemas de falta de potencia com certo tempo, foi depois q mudei minhas fontes de 12v para 24v q os problemas acabaram, e nem precisei de aumentar a amperagem.... trabalho 24v 1amp, com rb433ah, usando dois r52h + senao, isso em uma de minhas configurações pois tenho outras com outros cartoes misturados... e todas rodam blz com 24v, basta trocar de fonte... passar uns dias.. em especial chuvas q balbal, quanto a para-raios a galera q faz sacanei, e como o amigo disse viram puxa-raios.. nao tenho em nenhuma torre, mesmo nas mais inospitas e nunca queimou nada.... apenas fontes, o q é ate aceitavel.. espero ter te ajudado...


Só mudando um pokim o assunto me ajuda em uma coisa...

Kra vc usa fonte 24v e 1 amp com dois cartões em bridge ??

Estou usando uma rb433ah com uma fonte de 24v 2 amp com 2 emb-8602 plus em bridge (aP) e outra com 3 desses cartões sendo 1 em wds ...

Será q essa minha fonte suporta ???

Qts clientes vc ja pendurou nos cartões ??? Vc usa a qto tempo ??

----------


## eduardomansano

Olá Colegas,

Mesmo eu cortando a ventilação, e isolando toda a entrada de ar dentro da caixa hermética, não resolveu meu problema, ontem deu uma chuvinha de 5 minutos e foi o suficiente para danar meu cartão. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Só me restou a antena Hyperteck 12dbi para trocar, mais só pode ser ela pois foi só trocar a antena, passou 1 mes mais ou menos e começo a queimar cartão, hoje estou comprando outra para susbtituir.

Agora se não for a antena, só pode ser o "Casper o Fantasminha camarada" que esteja danando meus cartão.

----------


## netosdr

> Agora se não for a antena, só pode ser o "caspar" que esteja danando meus cartão.


?????

Eu até tava dando quase certeza que era por ser antena omni que tava dando prego mas outra pessoa aqui no forum disse que deu problema com setorial tb... antes quando eu tinha zinwell lá eu nunca mexi na torre, passava até 6 meses sem nem reiniciar nem nada... só foi colocar routerboard e fica dando prego toda hora... e interessante que é só no cartão que sai pra omni, no cartão do PTP continua normal...

----------


## eduardomansano

> ?????
> 
> Eu até tava dando quase certeza que era por ser antena omni que tava dando prego mas outra pessoa aqui no forum disse que deu problema com setorial tb... antes quando eu tinha zinwell lá eu nunca mexi na torre, passava até 6 meses sem nem reiniciar nem nada... só foi colocar routerboard e fica dando prego toda hora... e interessante que é só no cartão que sai pra omni, no cartão do PTP continua normal...



Hoje eu mato essa "charada" , comprei uma omini aquario de 15dbi, para trocar pela hyperteck de 12.5dbi que está no ar hoje.

----------


## netosdr

> Hoje eu mato essa "charada" , comprei uma omini aquario de 15dbi, para trocar pela hyperteck de 12.5dbi que está no ar hoje.


Aqui eu tenho a mesma que vc quer comprar (omni aquario de 15db) e to com o mesmo problema...

O modelo da antena não deve ser...

----------


## eduardomansano

> ?????
> 
> Eu até tava dando quase certeza que era por ser antena omni que tava dando prego mas outra pessoa aqui no forum disse que deu problema com setorial tb... antes quando eu tinha zinwell lá eu nunca mexi na torre, passava até 6 meses sem nem reiniciar nem nada... só foi colocar routerboard e fica dando prego toda hora... e interessante que é só no cartão que sai pra omni, no cartão do PTP continua normal...





> Aqui eu tenho a mesma que vc quer comprar (omni aquario de 15db) e to com o mesmo problema...
> 
> O modelo da antena não deve ser...


Sei lá, pode ser azar, e essas antenas estejam com problemas, não desmerecendo uma marca em si, e sim que deu azar, pois pode acontecer com qualquer marca.

No meu caso, eu tenho uma aquario de 15dbi modelo novo homolada, que já está funcionando a 3meses sem problemas, dai eu fui esperimentar a hyperteck que todos falam bem dela, e não dei sorte, já a aquario ouvi falar muito mau dela, mais comigo ela está se comportando muito bem!

----------


## olivionet

Pessoal uso estes cartões com setoriais numa rb433ah ... Deu uma chuva do caralho a umas 3 noites pra trás e continua chovendo muito tdos os dias quase... 

E nada me aconteceu !!

----------


## NetoGO23

> Sei lá, pode ser azar, e essas antenas estejam com problemas, não desmerecendo uma marca em si, e sim que deu azar, pois pode acontecer com qualquer marca.
> 
> No meu caso, eu tenho uma aquario de 15dbi modelo novo homolada, que já está funcionando a 3meses sem problemas, dai eu fui esperimentar a hyperteck que todos falam bem dela, e não dei sorte, já a aquario ouvi falar muito mau dela, mais comigo ela está se comportando muito bem!


Colega estou com o mesmo problema de vcs, eu uso uma Setorial Ideal de 15dbi.
Acho q pode ser o aterramento da RB600A ou a fonte (a minha é de 18v por 3ha q o pessoal da link teck estão vendendo falando q é melhor).
Tenho um outro colega q tava com o mesmo problema, trocou a fonte e nunca mais pifou.

O problema realmente são os cartões e a falta de aterramento. Imagino q seja.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Colega estou com o mesmo problema de vcs, eu uso uma Setorial Ideal de 15dbi.
> Acho q pode ser o aterramento da RB600A ou a fonte (a minha é de 18v por 3ha q o pessoal da link teck estão vendendo falando q é melhor).
> Tenho um outro colega q tava com o mesmo problema, trocou a fonte e nunca mais pifou.
> 
> O problema realmente são os cartões e a falta de aterramento. Imagino q seja.


 
Bem, eu já troquei a fonte por outra igual nova essa mesma de 18v por 3Amp, aterramento eu não tenho, ontem eu troquei novamente o cartão e coloquei uma antena aquario de 15dbi, por enquanto não choveu e o sinal está excelente em todos os clientes, agora estou torcendo para que seja problema na antena mesmo.

Senão to lascado!!!

vlw

----------


## NetoGO23

> Pessoal uso estes cartões com setoriais numa rb433ah ... Deu uma chuva do caralho a umas 3 noites pra trás e continua chovendo muito tdos os dias quase... 
> 
> E nada me aconteceu !!


Colega como está montando o seu equipamento??
Fonte, aterramento, voltagens, etc...

Obrigado!

----------


## Juventino

> Senhores, bom dia.
> 
> Gostaria de saber quais os melhores cartões que podem ser utilizados em provedores, o motivo desta pergunta é que através de pesquisas observei que os cartões da Senao e Atheros são muito sensíveis e perdem potência após dias de chuvas. Falo isso porque troquei pela segunda vez o cartão Senao após chuva e não pretendo bancar cartão toda vez que chover. Observei que em alguns tópicos do fórum alguns users disseram que o Ubiquiti é o mais indicado para provedores, mas gostaria de saber se esse cara tem o mesmo desempenho dos Senao em relação a sinal, etc... e se eles são realmente mais parrudos do que o Senao e Atheros em relação a sensibilidade... lembrando que devo utilizar potência de no máximo 400mW.
> 
> Estou utilizando atualmente:
> 
> Antena Omni 2,4ghz 15dbi Hyperlink
> Mikrotik 
> Cabo RGC 213
> ...



Cara a principio aconteceu comigo aqui água entrou nos rgc troquei e isolei bem resolveu.

----------


## UDIIDU

Gostaria de saber tambem quais os melhores cartões pois o meu queimou ou tem poblema .
deixei tudo dentro do meu quarto pra teste antes de subir pra torre,a distancia do pc pra antena era de 2 metros
com antenas de 5dbi mesmo, liguei 1 placa e 1 usb wiresless no mesmo pc ,tava tudo bem ate que pus os 2 pra pegar ip automatico por dhcp do brazilfw

E PRONTO DEU SEM REDE NA HORA A RB133 TA EM BRIDGE OBS:QUANDO ENTRO NA RB133 PELO WINBOX VEJO O CARTÃO HABILITADO, CONFIGURO NOVAMENTE COM 20DBM
ATE PONHO A MÃO TA QUENTINHO E TUDO+

UMA PERGUNTA ,QUANDO O CARTÃO QUEIMA A OPÇÃO LA NA RB133 SOME ?
ACHO QUE O MEU NÃO QUEIMOU O TX=3,5 O RX=0, PODE SER ISSO NÃO ?

servidor brazilfw celeron 766
RB133 finado cartão r52h
omni hyperlink 12dbi
Cabo RGC 213

----------


## netosdr

Rapaz mas que porcaria deu defeito em mais 2 cartões meus, e o pior que agora deu o problema tb no cartao da parabola 5,8 do meu ponto-a-ponto, antes só tinha dado no cartao ligado a omni...

Não sei mais o que fazer...

----------


## UDIIDU

Os caras sumiu,devem ter conprado outros cartÕes e contentado com o preju, ate aki nÃo vir uma soluÇao nessa descusÃo.

----------


## netosdr

> Os caras sumiu,devem ter conprado outros cartÕes e contentado com o preju, ate aki nÃo vir uma soluÇao nessa descusÃo.


Ja perdi varios cartoes, da ultima vez agora quando abri a caixa hermética tinha água lá dentro, das outras vezes não vi mas provavel que tinha entrado tb, como o pigtail ficava embaixo, a agua entrava nele e no cabo. Troquei a caixa hermética (tava entrando agua pelo buraco dos parafusos que fixa ele na haste), coloquei outra e isolei com durepox, vamos ver o que dá agora...

----------


## cyberpool

olá amigos....

Tenho uma soluçao para o cartao engenius,,,,,muitos amigos aki do forum tem reclamado que depois de uma chuva os cartoes diminuem a potencia,,,principalmente com a antena omni,,,,tb tivemos relatos aki no forum com a setorial tb,,,,bem....alguns amigos resolveram o problema trocando o cartao colocando o ubiquiti,,,bem com certeza vcs concordam comigo que gastar ai uns 400,00 em um cartao ubiquiti ao invez de comprar um cartao engenius que sai por uns 140,00 reais com a mesma funcionalidade eh fodah....vamos ao que interessa,,,,

soluçao é a seguinte:

1º - Colocar uma fonte de pelo menos 12V x 5A.
2º - Caixa hermetica totalmente vedada contra humidade e agua.
3º - Conexões bem feita e vedada com fita de auto fusão.
4º - Colocar um captor de para raio em um cano que ficará acima de todas as antenas principalmente a omni, e aterrar torre e captor com pelo menos 3 astes de cobre ou similar,,,,( eu uso 4 astes ).

Qualquer duvida pode perguntar ai pessoal,,,,,depois que fiz isso pode vir a chuva que for com raio sem raio os cartoes estao lah todos perfeitos.

duvida com fonte pode perguntar tb,,,,eu mesmo fiz o projeto da fonte,,,fica barata e o melhor vc pode regular a voltagem que quiser....

flw pessoal espero ter ajudado a todos,,,,podem fazer que funciona e vc vai para de gastar com cartao,,,,,,eu mesmo tinha que comprar cartao de kilo,,,,agora toh feliz,,,,
 :Itsme:  Vale ressaltar que esses cartoes sao muito sensiveis a eletroestatica, se seu corpo estiver carregado pode sim danificar os cartoes antes mesmo de usa-los.

----------


## UDIIDU

> olá amigos....
> 
> Tenho uma soluçao para o cartao engenius,,,,,muitos amigos aki do forum tem reclamado que depois de uma chuva os cartoes diminuem a potencia,,,principalmente com a antena omni,,,,tb tivemos relatos aki no forum com a setorial tb,,,,bem....alguns amigos resolveram o problema trocando o cartao colocando o ubiquiti,,,bem com certeza vcs concordam comigo que gastar ai uns 400,00 em um cartao ubiquiti ao invez de comprar um cartao engenius que sai por uns 140,00 reais com a mesma funcionalidade eh fodah....vamos ao que interessa,,,,
> 
> soluçao é a seguinte:
> 
> 1º - Colocar uma fonte de pelo menos 12V x 5A.
> 2º - Caixa hermetica totalmente vedada contra humidade e agua.
> 3º - Conexões bem feita e vedada com fita de auto fusão.
> ...


 
parece muito bom o que vc fes.
amigo como vc pode mostra esse esquema da fonte ?

----------


## eduardomansano

Olá pessoal, olhe eu de novo aqui!!!

Bem, no meu ultimo post falei que ia trocar a antena e os pig-tails, pois bem troquei, e na primeira chuva quimou o cartão da omini novamente :Frown: 
Semana passada segui o conselho de um colega aqui do forum de trocar a fonte, pois bem comprei uma fonte de 5amp e 12v 110/220 manual.
Pois bem, logo no dia seguinte deu uma garoada, e pensei comigo agora é hora de descobrir se éla era o pai da criança, e para minha felicidade  :Star:  :Star:  tava tudo normal, depois choveu quase todos os dias só que chuva fraca.
Mais como alegria de pobre dura pouco, a minha durou uma semana hehe, ontem caiu o ceu aqui na minha região, parecia que ia acontecer outro diluvio rsrs.
Quando cheguei em casa, fui direto no not, e quando fui conferir como tava o sinal, deu aquela vontade de chorar! :Frown: .

OBs, quando eu troquei a fonte eu troquei todo o cabeamento elétrica que sobe até a torre coloquei tudo novo.

Agora só me sobrou a caixa hermética e a RouterBord...

Já peguei nojo das rbs, a que troquei por pcap não deu mais problema, no total já perdi 4 cartão e troquei outros 6, e ainda, não achei o defeito.

Só por Deus mesmo!

----------


## cyberpool

> Olá pessoal, olhe eu de novo aqui!!!
> 
> Bem, no meu ultimo post falei que ia trocar a antena e os pig-tails, pois bem troquei, e na primeira chuva quimou o cartão da omini novamente
> Semana passada segui o conselho de um colega aqui do forum de trocar a fonte, pois bem comprei uma fonte de 5amp e 12v 110/220 manual.
> Pois bem, logo no dia seguinte deu uma garoada, e pensei comigo agora é hora de descobrir se éla era o pai da criança, e para minha felicidade  tava tudo normal, depois choveu quase todos os dias só que chuva fraca.
> Mais como alegria de pobre dura pouco, a minha durou uma semana hehe, ontem caiu o ceu aqui na minha região, parecia que ia acontecer outro diluvio rsrs.
> Quando cheguei em casa, fui direto no not, e quando fui conferir como tava o sinal, deu aquela vontade de chorar!.
> 
> OBs, quando eu troquei a fonte eu troquei todo o cabeamento elétrica que sobe até a torre coloquei tudo novo.
> ...


amigo da uma olhada no meu ultimo post que vc resolve seu problema,,

e meu amigo UDIIDU,,,to preparando um tuto com fotos e explicaçoes...vlw t+

----------


## eduardomansano

> amigo da uma olhada no meu ultimo post que vc resolve seu problema,,
> 
> e meu amigo UDIIDU,,,to preparando um tuto com fotos e explicaçoes...vlw t+


 
Bem, eu já troquei antena omini, cabo lmr, pig tail, cartão, a fonte é a terceira que eu troco, e não é fonte porcaria não a ultima paguei R$ 70,00 mangos nela tem 12v e 5A, todos os cabos estão com fita de alta fusão, a unica coisa que não fiz ainda é colocar para raio, trocar a rb e trocar a caixa hermética.
A caixa hermética é a mais cara que eu achei, não é aquelas que precisa de chave de fenda para abrir, ela tem duas travas na lateral, é a melhor que eu achei, vou trocar por qual, por aquelas de R$ 20,00?

To meio rancioso para invistir mais ainda, pois esse ponto tava funcionando a mais de 1 ano, depois que troquei ela começou a queimar os cartão.
Gastar uma grana em para raio para dar em nada é dar tiro no pé.

Obrigado

----------


## cyberpool

> Bem, eu já troquei antena omini, cabo lmr, pig tail, cartão, a fonte é a terceira que eu troco, e não é fonte porcaria não a ultima paguei R$ 70,00 mangos nela tem 12v e 5A, todos os cabos estão com fita de alta fusão, a unica coisa que não fiz ainda é colocar para raio, trocar a rb e trocar a caixa hermética.
> A caixa hermética é a mais cara que eu achei, não é aquelas que precisa de chave de fenda para abrir, ela tem duas travas na lateral, é a melhor que eu achei, vou trocar por qual, por aquelas de R$ 20,00?
> 
> To meio rancioso para invistir mais ainda, pois esse ponto tava funcionando a mais de 1 ano, depois que troquei ela começou a queimar os cartão.
> Gastar uma grana em para raio para dar em nada é dar tiro no pé.
> 
> Obrigado


Amigo vai por mim pode colocar o para raio, faz assim......coloca um captor bem baratinho,,,,o cabo eu coloco 16,,,mas se vc quiser soh tirar a duvida pode usar um mais fino,,,,e aterra com pelo menos 2 astes de cobre ow similar....mas ATENÇAO o para-raio tem que ficar mais alto que todas as antenas principalmente a omni.....vc vai ver...vai resolver seu problema de perca de potencia,,,,,

kra eu sei oke vc esta passando eu tb passei por isso perdi uns 10 cartoes,,,,troquei tudo cabo , router, pigtail, antena, fonte,,,,,,acabei eu mesmo desenvolvendo minha fonte estabilizada , regulavel e filtrada vale a pena ressaltar isso...e buscando a soluçao acabei descobrindo que a estatica eh a real culpada de queimar o cartao ow abaixar a potencia....entao a soluçao para-raio faz amigo depois vc fala pra gente....

----------


## UDIIDU

> Amigo vai por mim pode colocar o para raio, faz assim......coloca um captor bem baratinho,,,,o cabo eu coloco 16,,,mas se vc quiser soh tirar a duvida pode usar um mais fino,,,,e aterra com pelo menos 2 astes de cobre ow similar....mas ATENÇAO o para-raio tem que ficar mais alto que todas as antenas principalmente a omni.....vc vai ver...vai resolver seu problema de perca de potencia,,,,,
> 
> kra eu sei oke vc esta passando eu tb passei por isso perdi uns 10 cartoes,,,,troquei tudo cabo , router, pigtail, antena, fonte,,,,,,acabei eu mesmo desenvolvendo minha fonte estabilizada , regulavel e filtrada vale a pena ressaltar isso...e buscando a soluçao acabei descobrindo que a estatica eh a real culpada de queimar o cartao ow abaixar a potencia....entao a soluçao para-raio faz amigo depois vc fala pra gente....


 pessoas que fazem a diferença. :Dancing:

----------


## UDIIDU

amigos sera que essa fonte serve pra rb133 ? olha só tem 24v e 5A 

Info Inter - FONTE ESTABILIZADA PARA CAMERA MS MS-500 MA/24VAC BIVOLT#

----------


## cyberpool

> amigos sera que essa fonte serve pra rb133 ? olha só tem 24v e 5A 
> 
> Info Inter - FONTE ESTABILIZADA PARA CAMERA MS MS-500 MA/24VAC BIVOLT#


amigo tome cuidado com esta fonte,,,acredito que eles erraram deve ser de 500mw, o preço é muito duvidoso pq um trafo de 5A custa pelo menos R$35,00,,,e esta fonte com certeza deve ter só diodo e capacitor isso gera muito ruido...estou quase terminando o tuto da fonte que tenha realmente 5A....

t+.... :Itsme:

----------


## eduardomansano

> amigo tome cuidado com esta fonte,,,acredito que eles erraram deve ser de 500mw, o preço é muito duvidoso pq um trafo de 5A custa pelo menos R$35,00,,,e esta fonte com certeza deve ter só diodo e capacitor isso gera muito ruido...estou quase terminando o tuto da fonte que tenha realmente 5A....
> 
> t+....


 Olá Cyberpoll,

Primeiramente obrigado pelas respostas, então o que to percebendo é que depois que eu coloquei essa fonte e cartão enfraqueceu, mais não ao ponto de sumir o sinal.
Hoje termino de montar um pcap, eu vou substituir pela rb, como eu falei anteriormente em outra repetidora aconteceu o mesmo e só consegui resolver depois que troquei tudo e coloquei um pcap.
Eu estou acreditando realmente que é a fonte que não tá dando conta do recado, vou esperar você terminar esse tuto sobre a fonte, e para não perder mais cartão, paciencia e dinheiro, vou socar um pcap lá e deixar para fazer esperiencias em PoP que não tenha clientes ainda.

Muito Obrigado

----------


## UDIIDU

> amigo tome cuidado com esta fonte,,,acredito que eles erraram deve ser de 500mw, o preço é muito duvidoso pq um trafo de 5A custa pelo menos R$35,00,,,e esta fonte com certeza deve ter só diodo e capacitor isso gera muito ruido...estou quase terminando o tuto da fonte que tenha realmente 5A....
> 
> t+....


obrigado tambem ia gastar dinheiro nessa fonte .
meu sinal voutou não tão forte mais almentou um nivel apos soldar um fio no cartão .
nunca + vai ser o msm, os testes com 3 metros de distançia,acredito eu com 500 metros perde tudo.
vou esperar o seu tutor

----------


## netosdr

Alguns dias e chuvas depois, o sinal continua estável... até o presente momento o problema era água entrando na caixa hermética, quando entrava no pigtail enfraquecia o sinal...
Vamos ver se vai continuar assim...

----------


## portalink

Bom gente, to com o mesmo problema aqui, perda de potencia depois da chuva. Já to no terceiro cartão... inclusive coloquei um CM10, que me indicaram e ele se foi tambem... Fiz várias mudanças, troquei fonte, RB, cabo, conector, antena e nada.

O que tenho lá nesta torre:
RB133 + 2 cartões (comecei com 02 senao EMP-8602), ficou uma maravilha, o cliente mais distante tá a cerca de 1.500 m. Um cartão recebendo em 5.8 com uma zirok de 24 dbi de 45 cm e o outro em uma omni de hyperlink de 8 dbi. 

Uma curiosidade: o cartão que está em 5.8 continua do mesmo jeito, com a mesma potencia quando da instalação e tenho mais 08 RB's com os mesmo cartões senao EMP-8602, ligandos em paineis de 17 dbi vertical, paineis de 14 dbi horizontal, antenas de grade, tem tembem em 5.8 com zirok de 24 dbi 45 cm... E TA TUDO NORMAL.

Na minha concepção é alguma coisa com a antena de 8 dbi... Vou mudar a antena pra 15 dbi pra ver....

----------


## eduardomansano

Olá pessoal

O problema é unico enfraquece o cartão, mais a calsa não é unica, pelo jeito são várias, ontem troquei novamente o cartão a noite e não choveu o tempo estava normal, hoje cedo o cartão já estava enfraquecido.
To achando que tem lotes de rbs que estão com deifeito não é possivel, eu tenho uma torre a 500 mts da torre que está dando problema, e lá só tem gambiarra caixa hermética com furo amarrada com arame, e o sinal tá espetacular, tenho clientes a mais de 3km de distancia com sinal -62, mais eu uso uma rb 333 que comprei a 1 ano atraz.
Estou com duas RBs que está dando o mesmo problema de enfraquecer cartão, agora to em um mato sem cachorro, e para piorar ontem ia terminar de montar um pcap, mais o pc começou a travar quando coloco mais de 15dbm de potencia, só para ajudar, coloquei nesse mesmo pcap outra placa pci de 250mw de potencia aquelas wimacmax, mais o sinal dela não chega no chulé do cartão engenius, to achando que é esse maldito adaptador mini pci, pois o bixo tem pigtail na placa.
Se alguem teve problemas de travamento com cartão mini pci com placa adaptadora post ai, a solução.

Obrigado

----------


## UDIIDU

> Olá pessoal
> 
> O problema é unico enfraquece o cartão, mais a calsa não é unica, pelo jeito são várias, ontem troquei novamente o cartão a noite e não choveu o tempo estava normal, hoje cedo o cartão já estava enfraquecido.
> To achando que tem lotes de rbs que estão com deifeito não é possivel, eu tenho uma torre a 500 mts da torre que está dando problema, e lá só tem gambiarra caixa hermética com furo amarrada com arame, e o sinal tá espetacular, tenho clientes a mais de 3km de distancia com sinal -62, mais eu uso uma rb 333 que comprei a 1 ano atraz.
> Estou com duas RBs que está dando o mesmo problema de enfraquecer cartão, agora to em um mato sem cachorro, e para piorar ontem ia terminar de montar um pcap, mais o pc começou a travar quando coloco mais de 15dbm de potencia, só para ajudar, coloquei nesse mesmo pcap outra placa pci de 250mw de potencia aquelas wimacmax, mais o sinal dela não chega no chulé do cartão engenius, to achando que é esse maldito adaptador mini pci, pois o bixo tem pigtail na placa.
> Se alguem teve problemas de travamento com cartão mini pci com placa adaptadora post ai, a solução.
> 
> Obrigado


amigo sobre lotes de RBS com defeito pode ser, quando o pessoal do mercado livre conpra por exem:memorias
vem lotes de 100 memorias com defeito e ai tem que trocar tudo.
a minha rb133, cartão r52h,fonte,antena hyperlink 12 dbi e outros foi tudo do PARAGUAY
foi la eu mesmo e conprei. :Smokin: foda que passou 6 meses agora só em dezenbro.

----------


## netosdr

> Alguns dias e chuvas depois, o sinal continua estável... até o presente momento o problema era água entrando na caixa hermética, quando entrava no pigtail enfraquecia o sinal...
> Vamos ver se vai continuar assim...


Choveu fraco e nada de dar defeito, só foi chover forte e deu defeito de novo...
E desta vez não tinha água dentro da caixinha, porque eu tinha isolado bem, até com durepox..

A da ultima vez tinha trocado tudo, menos antena..

Vou trocar o cabo de energia pra ver, pois ele é do mais fino, talvez pode ser isso...

Estes cartões que baixam a potência, não voltam ao normal não será???

Qualquer coisa posto aqui..

----------


## UDIIDU

> Choveu fraco e nada de dar defeito, só foi chover forte e deu defeito de novo...
> E desta vez não tinha água dentro da caixinha, porque eu tinha isolado bem, até com durepox..
> 
> A da ultima vez tinha trocado tudo, menos antena..
> 
> Vou trocar o cabo de energia pra ver, pois ele é do mais fino, talvez pode ser isso...
> 
> Estes cartões que baixam a potência, não voltam ao normal não será???
> 
> Qualquer coisa posto aqui..


voltar ao normal acho dificil o meu apos soldar um fio voltou com 1 nivel + forte mais não adianta nada
pra distancias de 500m é horrivel

----------


## eduardomansano

> Choveu fraco e nada de dar defeito, só foi chover forte e deu defeito de novo...
> E desta vez não tinha água dentro da caixinha, porque eu tinha isolado bem, até com durepox..
> 
> A da ultima vez tinha trocado tudo, menos antena..
> 
> Vou trocar o cabo de energia pra ver, pois ele é do mais fino, talvez pode ser isso...
> 
> Estes cartões que baixam a potência, não voltam ao normal não será???
> 
> Qualquer coisa posto aqui..


Olá,

Meu caro, Netosdr o seu caso é exatamente igual ao meu, tava normal até cair um toró dai fodeu..., a sorte minha é que meus cartão estão na garantia, o pessoal da link teck já tá querendo bater em mim hehe.
Quanto a antena, nem adianta trocar, pois eu troquei 4 vez, as ultimas duas vez coloquei uma hyperteck e agora to com uma aquario de 15dbi, eu tbm troquei todo o cabeamento que eu achava que era isso tbm, coloquei até noobreak.
Quanto a voltar ao normal o cartão, esqueça já era tenho 2 que não tava na garantia e já tentei colocar em 4 rb e 2 pcap e não tem jeito mesmo, o negócio é pintar de verde e jogar no mato hehe

Será que não pode ser lote de rb com pau não ?

----------


## netosdr

> Será que não pode ser lote de rb com pau não ?


Eu tinha rb133 na torre, troquei por rb433 e deu problema mesma coisa... ambas comprei a pouco tempo (uns 3, 4 meses)

Não coloquei uma fonte mais potente, mas vou colocar amanhã, inclusive trocar antena e fiação...

Muito canseira, deve ser as placas que vieram bichadas mesmo porque não tem condição....

----------


## eduardomansano

> Eu tinha rb133 na torre, troquei por rb433 e deu problema mesma coisa... ambas comprei a pouco tempo (uns 3, 4 meses)
> 
> Não coloquei uma fonte mais potente, mas vou colocar amanhã, inclusive trocar antena e fiação...
> 
> Muito canseira, deve ser as placas que vieram bichadas mesmo porque não tem condição....


 
Coencidencia ou não, as duas minhas que deram problema comprei praticamente junto, é uma rb 433 e uma rb 192.

O probleminha dificil de resolver hem....

----------


## netosdr

> Coencidencia ou não, as duas minhas que deram problema comprei praticamente junto, é uma rb 433 e uma rb 192.
> 
> O probleminha dificil de resolver hem....


Vamos tentar descobrir mais coisas iguais pra tentar relaciona-las..

1) Uso fonte 24v 1A, ainda não coloquei de 3,5A, mas vou colocar amanhã
2) Uso antena OMNI e da marca aquario 15db, ainda não troquei (vc disse que trocou e continuou, entao talvez nao seja antena)
3) Minha placa tem somente 2 cartões instalados.
4) Deu defeito quando choveu forte
5) O cartão do PTP fica normal, somente o ligado a omni vai pro saco
6) A fiação que sobe a torre é fina (fio de 1,5mm), vou trocar amanhã e colocar de 2,5mm assim como é na outra torre
7) Uso nobreak e aterramento
8) Aterrei até a carcaça da placa e nada
9) Está instalado perto de um para-raio
10) A energia do local não é das piores, quase não se tem queda de energia e não oscila tanto

----------


## eduardomansano

> Vamos tentar descobri mais coisas iguais pra tentar relaciona-las..
> 
> 1) Uso fonte 24v 1A, ainda não coloquei de 3,5A, mas vou colocar amanhã
> 2) Uso antena OMNI e da marca aquario 15db, ainda não troquei (vc disse que trocou e continuou, entao talvez nao seja antena)
> 3) Minha placa tem somente 2 cartões instalados.
> 4) Deu defeito quando choveu forte
> 5) O cartão do PTP fica normal, somente o ligado a omni vai pro saco
> 6) A fiação que sobe a torre é fina, vou trocar amanhã.
> 7) Uso nobreak e aterramento
> ...


1)Usava fonte de 18v 3.5A, troquei por 12v 3.5A e não adiantou nada
2)Usava omini da marca WiMacMax de 12dbi, troquei por de 18 da mesma marca, depois da hyperteck de 12dbi e por ultimo aquario de 15dbi
3)Rb 433 com dois cartão 1 de enlace e um para omini
4)Dava defieito quando dava qualquer chuvinha, depois que troquei a fonte passou a dar defeito só com pé dágua, e utimamente o cartão durou 12horas, deu pau sem chover mesmo.
5)A mesma coisa, cartão do PtP normal
6)A fiação era fina e com emendas, troquei tudo, mais continua de 2.5mm
7)Uso somente nobreak
8)não aterrei porcaria nenhuma, e não tenho nenhuma torre aterrada hehe
9)Não tenho para ráio e não tem para ráio proximo tbm.

Um detalhe, acabei de ver outro post com um problema parecido, e lá tava falando para isolar a omini da torre, que até tem uma lógica, se for ver, quando chove molha a torre e pode ser que gere interferencia maior na carcaça da antena.
A minha antena tá com a carcaça encostada no cano com contato direto na torre, mais não to afim de pagar para ver hehe, e perder mais um cartão.

----------


## netosdr

Entao fudeu mesmo, tirando conclusões do proprio topico chegamos ao seguinte:

1) O problema não é só quando chove
2) O problema não é só com antena OMNI
3) O problema não é só com cartão SENAO
4) O problema não é o modelo da placa RB
5) Só dá problema em 2,4ghz, em 5,8 ghz não deu
6) Falta de aterramento e nobreak também não é
7) Não e problema de alimentação nem falta de amperagem, nem energia
8) Não é problema de cabo nem de antena

Entao pode ser:
1) O local que tá gerando muita estática ou algum outra coisa
2) Problema em série nas RBs (minhas rb antiga não deu defeito)
3) problema de instalação
4) problema em série nos pigtails
5) Ou de algum jeito tá entrando água em algum lugar... mesmo sem a gente ver

----------


## 1929

Aí eu pergunto: para que existe aqueles conectores N que faz o aterramento da malha do coaxial? Então acho que não pode ser questão de cair a potencia por causa do aterramento. 
Além do mais aterramento em qualquer instalação sempre é benéfico.

E porque no PTP não acontece isso?

Todas as outras variáveis já foram alteradas por um ou outro companheiro e o problema continua.
Estou acompanhando a novela, mas já estou chegando a conclusão que o cartão é ruim mesmo. Deve ter algum erro de projeto.

É muita gente reclamando.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Aí eu pergunto: para que existe aqueles conectores N que faz o aterramento da malha do coaxial? Então acho que não pode ser questão de cair a potencia por causa do aterramento. 
> Além do mais aterramento em qualquer instalação sempre é benéfico.
> 
> E porque no PTP não acontece isso?
> 
> Todas as outras variáveis já foram alteradas por um ou outro companheiro e o problema continua.
> Estou acompanhando a novela, mas já estou chegando a conclusão que o cartão é ruim mesmo. Deve ter algum erro de projeto.
> 
> É muita gente reclamando.


Mestre, eu tive problemas com r52h e senão, agora tem outro detalhe, depois que eu coloquei pcap em um outro ponto que estava dando o mesmo problema, não deu mais problema de perca de potencia.
Se chegar hoje o adaptador pci para mini pci que eu comprei, eu vou trocar a RB pelo pcap, se resolver como resolveu a primeira que eu tive problema, dai dá para dar certeza que não é problema do cartão, e sim a RB ou a Fonte.

Ops, esqueci de falar, a primeira que eu tive problema, eu troquei por pcap, e instalei ela em outro ponto novo, por enquanto não tenho clientes lá, e para variar o cartão que eu coloquei lá um r52h novo, enfraqueceu tbm.

Afff...

----------


## netosdr

Estive conversando com um engenheiro amigo meu, relatei todos os fatos, ele me disse o seguinte:

1) O mais provável é que seja alimentação, pois quando chove é exigido mais potência da placa pra poder conseguir enviar o sinal pro cliente, é onde não há o suficiente e acontece o enfraquecimento do cartão.
2) Pode ser problema no slot da RB, no meu caso não é porque eu troquei até a RB por outra
3) Disse tb que pode ser energia estática, como a omni é 360 graus absorve estática de todos os lados....

Eu to votando na estática... e se for, tem como evitar?

----------


## eduardomansano

> Estive conversando com um engenheiro amigo meu, relatei todos os fatos, ele me disse o seguinte:
> 
> 1) O mais provável é que seja alimentação, pois quando chove é exigido mais potência da placa pra poder conseguir enviar o sinal pro cliente, é onde não há o suficiente e acontece o enfraquecimento do cartão.
> 2) Pode ser problema no slot da RB, no meu caso não é porque eu troquei até a RB por outra
> 3) Disse tb que pode ser energia estática, como a omni é 360 graus absorve estática de todos os lados....
> 
> Eu to votando na estática... e se for, tem como evitar?


Bem, descartando as possibilidades, 1º não pode ser, pois o local aonde está instalado não tem problema alguma com eletricidade, e outra tá com um nobreak de 1200va.
2º Slot tbm acho que não pode ser pois eu já inverti de lugar com o cartão de enlace e tbm não resolveu.

3º se for estática mesmo, acho que vou dar umas marretadas na minha rb e comprar aqueles radinho vagabundo de 100 conto que não dá esse problema rsrsrs

----------


## 1929

> ...
> Ops, esqueci de falar, a primeira que eu tive problema, eu troquei por pcap, e instalei ela em outro ponto novo, por enquanto não tenho clientes lá, e para variar o cartão que eu coloquei lá um r52h novo, enfraqueceu tbm.
> 
> Afff...


Até agora é o primeiro fato que pode estar salvando o cartão.
Entre todas as alterações esta foi a única que parece ter dado certo.
Se outros constatarem o mesmo com a troca por pc-ap aí sim vai dar para isentar o cartão.

----------


## olivier

To acompanhando o sofrimento de voces, e quando chegar a hora das marretadas me avise, estou na mesma opnião. rs
As coincidencias são enormes, ja troquei cartão (ubiquit, engenios, r52h), antena e routerboard. Estou com uma 532A e fonte de 48V (não lembro amperagem).
Legal que só em 2,4ghz tem este problema. Tenho na torre 2 ptp em 5.8ghz e nada acontece a eles. Tenho na parte baixa da torre um radio Zinwell (daqueles bem safado) como ap em 2,4 para alguns clientes proximo a torre e nunca tive problema com ele.
Acho pouco provavel que seja energia. Estou optando pela statica. Mas como eliminar sendo que a torre ja esta aterrada?

----------


## netosdr

> Até agora é o primeiro fato que pode estar salvando o cartão.
> Entre todas as alterações esta foi a única que parece ter dado certo.
> Se outros constatarem o mesmo com a troca por pc-ap aí sim vai dar para isentar o cartão.


Apos boas chuvas claro....

----------


## 1929

> Apos boas chuvas claro....


E pelo visto não vai demorar muito, pois voces estão agora na epoca das "boas chuvas".
Cara, como caiu água pelos teus lados.

----------


## eduardomansano

Ontem a noite, eu fiz outra tentativa, seguindo recomendações de outro post, primeramente troquei a rb, e o cartão que tava com pau, coloquei aterramento na caixa hermética, e isolei a carcaça da antena omini com fita de auta fusão, de modo que não tenha contato direto com a torre.
O tempo tá fechado por aqui, está parecendo que vai cair um pé dágua, então logo logo vou postar se deu certo, ou mais uma tentativa foi em vão e mais um cartão foi pro saco!


flw

----------


## netosdr

> Ontem a noite, eu fiz outra tentativa, seguindo recomendações de outro post, primeramente troquei a rb, e o cartão que tava com pau, coloquei aterramento na caixa hermética, e isolei a carcaça da antena omini com fita de auta fusão, de modo que não tenha contato direto com a torre.
> O tempo tá fechado por aqui, está parecendo que vai cair um pé dágua, então logo logo vou postar se deu certo, ou mais uma tentativa foi em vão e mais um cartão foi pro saco!
> 
> 
> flw


Tem um mini pci da firemax, custa 50,00 na linkteck, vou comprar deles agora até descobrir o defeito, porque senao não tem dinheiro que dá pra comprar cartão....

----------


## joeudes

Já enfrentei problemas igual o de vocês. "Antenas omni no modo AP com esses cartões 8602, r52h, SR2......"
porém, foi trocar por ubiquiti XR2, e os problemas acabaram........... to querendo por setoriais, agora o complicado é que só o 8602 que é homologado, e ja to vendo a dor de cabeça quando essas pinoias começarem a perder sinal.

Agora pense num cartão o XR2, faça chuva faça sol, ele ta lá, a todo vapor!!!!

----------


## Josue Guedes

Simples solução para muito tempo: Esquece omni, use setoriais, nunca fique sem aterramento. 

As setoriais trabalham em curto, e tem os elementos menos "expostos" vamos dizer assim, dessa maneira o elemento vivo da antena vai ficar aterrado, pois a antena está em curto, então o aterramento protege tudo. Sei que tem omni que trabalha em curto, mais aqui eu cheguei a queimar 3 cards em 3 dias de chuvas seguidos, traquei por setorial + aterramento e acabou o problema.

----------


## eduardomansano

Bem, hoje choveu aqui, e mesmo eu trocando novamente tudo, o cartão enfraqueceu novamente.

Mais, ontem eu coloquei um pcap na mesma torre para testar, e mesmo após a chuva o cartão não enfraqueceu.
Cheguei a conclusão que RBs é dar tiro no pé, pois economiza por um lado e leva ferro por outro, agora eu vou seguir os conselhos do pessoal e fazer aterramento, mais por enquanto não vou migrar para xr2, agora é questão de honra para achar quem é realmente o calsador de toda minha dor de cabeça.

flw

----------


## Josue Guedes

Em uma época eu fui PX, tinha uma antena plano terra com os elementos irradiantes grandes 2 metros e alguma coisa, em dias de chuva tinha que jogar o plugue do cabo para fora, pois as centelhas eram pirigosas, é o que acontece com as omni´s, a função da antena é acoplar o transmissor ao ar, então tem que ter aterramento para anular as descargas atmosféricas. Mais condeno Router Board não, agora mesmo neste momento que estou digitando está tendo muitos raios, e nehum de nossos EMP-8602 sofreu perda de potência.

----------


## 1929

> Em uma época eu fui PX, tinha uma antena plano terra com os elementos irradiantes grandes 2 metros e alguma coisa, em dias de chuva tinha que jogar o plugue do cabo para fora, pois as centelhas eram pirigosas, é o que acontece com as omni´s, a função da antena é acoplar o transmissor ao ar, então tem que ter aterramento para anular as descargas atmosféricas. Mais condeno Router Board não, agora mesmo neste momento que estou digitando está tendo muitos raios, e nehum de nossos EMP-8602 sofreu perda de potência.


2,63m para ser mais exato, para 11metros.
E em 80 metros e 40 metros então, chegava a dar choque na gente. Raio a 5km ou mais já era suficiente para induzir uma antena.
Eu tinha instalada uma chave chamada facão de 3 posições. Para cima ia no rádio, para baixo desviava tudo para o aterramento.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> 2,63m para ser mais exato, para 11metros.
> E em 80 metros e 40 metros então, chegava a dar choque na gente. Raio a 5km ou mais já era suficiente para induzir uma antena.
> Eu tinha instalada uma chave chamada facão de 3 posições. Para cima ia no rádio, para baixo desviava tudo para o aterramento.


Isso mesmo, lembro que eu tinha feito o elemento irradiante ajustável para diminuir as estacionárias, cheguei a negóciar um acoplador de antenas para resolver essas questões, bons tempos. Você ainda opera em HF?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Não creio que a senssibilidade do cartão seja tanta a ponto de queimar (por causa de uma chuva), acho sim que há um problema de estática ou aterramento do seu MK.
> 
> Sou técnico em eletrônica e sei como acontece essas queimas, vou te dar uma dica, use um (módulo isolador) para o seu MK, acabará com seus problemas de estática e também de aterramento.


Você poderia por favor falar deste módulo isolador. Seria constituído de capacitores?

----------


## 1929

> Isso mesmo, lembro que eu tinha feito o elemento irradiante ajustável para diminuir as estacionárias, cheguei a negóciar um acoplador de antenas para resolver essas questões, bons tempos. Você ainda opera em HF?


O radioamadorismo perdeu para o computador.
Na época até telegrafia tive que aprender e hoje acabei esquecendo.
Depois os filhos cresceram e acabaram queimando dois rádios Yaesu, porque ligaram sem antenas. Aí parei de vêz.
Meu indicativo era PY3OV e PX3 7686

----------


## Josue Guedes

> O radioamadorismo perdeu para o computador.
> Na época até telegrafia tive que aprender e hoje acabei esquecendo.
> Depois os filhos cresceram e acabaram queimando dois rádios Yaesu, porque ligaram sem antenas. Aí parei de vêz.
> Meu indicativo era PY3OV e PX3 7686


Aqui eu fui só PX, eu era doido para mexer com HF e comprar um Yaesu da vida, mais acabei optando por música que também gosto muito. Radioamorismo larguei de lado.

----------


## netosdr

Coloquei um gilink baratinho na torre, já choveu o dia todo ontem e ele está firme lá, sinal até melhor que RB... ou seja, RB que tá causando mesmo... troquei o cabo de energia que vinha de baixo, vou colocar novo cartão, protetor de surto e nova antena no lugar no fim da semana pra ver se finaliza o problema...
Depois posto aqui...

----------


## eduardomansano

> Coloquei um gilink baratinho na torre, já choveu o dia todo ontem e ele está firme lá, sinal até melhor que RB... ou seja, RB que tá causando mesmo... troquei o cabo de energia que vinha de baixo, vou colocar novo cartão, protetor de surto e nova antena no lugar no fim da semana pra ver se finaliza o problema...
> Depois posto aqui...


Netosdr, não sei se estou certo, como com pcap resolveu meu problema, e a unica diferença de pcap para a routerbord fora o tamanho potencia e slots etc, é a fonte, acho que ela é a chave, creio que se nos trocarmos essas fonte chulé, por fonte atx de micros acho que vai resolver o problema, pois essas fontes já tem aterramento próprio na carcaça dela e é muito mais potentes que essas supostas "fontinha" de 3.5a, eu só não testei ainda, porque não achei aquelas mini fonte atx, que vinham naqueles gabinetes horizontal, porque essas fonte atx comum não entra na caixa hermética.

um abraço

----------


## eduardomansano

> Mais condeno Router Board não, agora mesmo neste momento que estou digitando está tendo muitos raios, e nehum de nossos EMP-8602 sofreu perda de potência.


Bem, eu troquei meu primeiro pcap que estava com brazilfw, para colocar rbs, me falaram que rb era especifico para isso e tal, na época boa do pcap fiquei quase um ano sem problemas e o mesmo estava dentro de um bau de moto em cima da laje, e ele nuca negou fogo.

Eu acho que essas rbs tem erro de projeto, não era para acontecer isso de maneira alguma, e só acontece isso com rb, até agora não vi relatos de perca de potencia de "rádinhos".

flw

----------


## netosdr

> Netosdr, não sei se estou certo, como com pcap resolveu meu problema, e a unica diferença de pcap para a routerbord fora o tamanho potencia e slots etc, é a fonte, acho que ela é a chave, creio que se nos trocarmos essas fonte chulé, por fonte atx de micros acho que vai resolver o problema, pois essas fontes já tem aterramento próprio na carcaça dela e é muito mais potentes que essas supostas "fontinha" de 3.5a, eu só não testei ainda, porque não achei aquelas mini fonte atx, que vinham naqueles gabinetes horizontal, porque essas fonte atx comum não entra na caixa hermética.
> 
> um abraço


De todas as possibilidades, eu acredito que seja problema de energia (falta de amperagem, irregularidade, etc).
Mas me diga uma coisa, colocar uma fonte atx dentro da caixa hermetica vai esquentar demais não?

----------


## Dado

Pessoal pelo visto estao tendo o mesmo problema que eu... seguinte... tenho 9 torres e somente em 1 delas tive o problema descrito no inicio... os EMP-8602 queima quando chove. fiz de tudo... queimei 8 cartão até que desidi tirar a omni.. e coloquei Painel setorial Horizontal da Hyperlink de 14,5 dbi... aparentemente parou de queimar... ja deu 2 chuvas e nada de queimar o Cartão (baixa o sinal que fica com SNR baixo).... percebi pq tenho o ptp feito com uma direcional em 5,8 ghz e este não queima.. vou testar agora essa semana qualquer coisa posto de volta o resultado

----------


## damacenoneto

podem testar os cartoes que estao com baixa potencia.... em 5.8 funciona legal, mesmo com o 2.4 fraco...
usei alguns queimados para ptp em 5.8 ...

----------


## eduardomansano

> De todas as possibilidades, eu acredito que seja problema de energia (falta de amperagem, irregularidade, etc).
> Mas me diga uma coisa, colocar uma fonte atx dentro da caixa hermetica vai esquentar demais não?



É tem esse problema tbm, a fonte vai aquecer pois não nem entrada e saida de ar na caixa hermética, mais isso é facil resolver é só trocar a caixa hermética por um painel de comando, nos pcap eu estou usando 40 x 50, eu acho que dá para colocar 30 x 30, dai não vai dar aquecimento.

----------


## netosdr

> É tem esse problema tbm, a fonte vai aquecer pois não nem entrada e saida de ar na caixa hermética, mais isso é facil resolver é só trocar a caixa hermética por um painel de comando, nos pcap eu estou usando 40 x 50, eu acho que dá para colocar 30 x 30, dai não vai dar aquecimento.


Onde arrumo estes paineis de comando? Quanto custa?

----------


## eduardomansano

> Onde arrumo estes paineis de comando? Quanto custa?


netosdr, tem passoas que chamam de painel elétrico outras de painel de comando, eu compro em lojas de equipamentos elétricos, aquelas empresas que fazem instalações elétrica industrial tbm vendem, a caixa de comando 40cm x 50cm eu paguei aqui em sorocaba R$ 108,00, mais tem lugares que estavam vendendo a R$ 150,00.
A vantagem do painel em relação a caixa hermética é que ele é de metal, para abrir ele basta uma chave de fenda e já vem com uma base para acoplar por exemplo a placa mãe.

flw

----------


## netosdr

> netosdr, tem passoas que chamam de painel elétrico outras de painel de comando, eu compro em lojas de equipamentos elétricos, aquelas empresas que fazem instalações elétrica industrial tbm vendem, a caixa de comando 40cm x 50cm eu paguei aqui em sorocaba R$ 108,00, mais tem lugares que estavam vendendo a R$ 150,00.
> A vantagem do painel em relação a caixa hermética é que ele é de metal, para abrir ele basta uma chave de fenda e já vem com uma base para acoplar por exemplo a placa mãe.
> 
> flw


E o mesmo painel que utilizam pra instalar central de telefonia, tipo uma caixa hermetica só que de parede?

Se for, como faz quanto a vedação dela pra não entrar água?

----------


## eduardomansano

> E o mesmo painel que utilizam pra instalar central de telefonia, tipo uma caixa hermetica só que de parede?
> 
> Se for, como faz quanto a vedação dela pra não entrar água?


Achei um imagem na net, é identico aos que eu uso, repare na lateral da porta que tem uma vedação de borracha.

https://under-linux.org/wiki/index.php/Imagem:Mk01.JPG

De uma olhada nesse tuto abaixo explica passo a passo como montar um pc-ap nesse painel
https://under-linux.org/wiki/index.p...placa-pc-comum

----------


## netosdr

> Achei um imagem na net, é identico aos que eu uso, repare na lateral da porta que tem uma vedação de borracha.
> 
> Imagem:Mk01.JPG - UnderLinux Wiki
> 
> De uma olhada nesse tuto abaixo explica passo a passo como montar um pc-ap nesse painel
> Tutoriais/Wireless/montagem-mikrotik-placa-pc-comum - UnderLinux Wiki


Era isso mesmo que pensei...

----------


## UDIIDU

amigo cyberpool caso terminou seu tuto posta pra nos,gostaria de ver como conseguiu
controlar essa cituaçao,fui no paraguay e conprei outro cartão agora o eugenium 600mw só ponho na rb com uma fonte boa at+

----------


## Dado

Pessoal problema resolvido... estava com esse problema de perder a potencia do cartão...
Depois de Varios cartões queimados... em testes... o unico que deu certo e parou de queimar
foi o seguinte:

Substitui a Omni Hyperlink de 12 dbI polarização vertical
por dois Paineis Setoriais de 90 graus polarização Horizontal

Conclusão: Fechei o sinal para 1/4 e troquei a polarização....

ta funcionando blz... qualquer coisa so entrar em contato... terei prazer em responder...

Valeu galera... até o proximo problema....rsrsrs

----------


## eduardomansano

> Pessoal problema resolvido... estava com esse problema de perder a potencia do cartão...
> Depois de Varios cartões queimados... em testes... o unico que deu certo e parou de queimar
> foi o seguinte:
> 
> Substitui a Omni Hyperlink de 12 dbI polarização vertical
> por dois Paineis Setoriais de 90 graus polarização Horizontal
> 
> Conclusão: Fechei o sinal para 1/4 e troquei a polarização....
> 
> ...


Dado, eu consegui resolver o meu problema sem trocar a antena omini, e acreditem se quiser só faltava eu trocar duas coisas, a torre e o cano que eu colocava a antena, e na penultima tentativa, batata, era o cano podem acreditar, e outra tem uma lógica, eu estava usando um cano de 7mts de ferro com parede grossa, e o mesmo estava enferrujado aonde eu estava colocando a antena, e eu acho que quando chovia o ferrugem com a agua em contato com a antena, estava provocando a perca de potencia nos cartão, foi 14 cartão ao total, troquei o cano de ferro por um de aluminio faz 4 dias e nesses 4 dias está chovendo direto ontem caiu um pé dagua aqui e o sinal melhorou.

Vou explicar como eu cheguei a essa conclusão, eu montei um pcap e deixei uma semana no meio da torre com uma antena omini em um cano de aluminio, essa uma semana funcionou 100%, foi eu subi e pcap e colocar a antena que tava no cano de aluminio para o de ferro, que na primeira meia hora de chuva o cartão enfraqueceu, dai eu pensei, não e possivel, será que esses cartão tem medo de altura, ??hehe, dai arranquei o cano enferrujado coloquei o de aluminio, e já era, problema resolvido.

até!!

----------


## Dado

> Dado, eu consegui resolver o meu problema sem trocar a antena omini, e acreditem se quiser só faltava eu trocar duas coisas, a torre e o cano que eu colocava a antena, e na penultima tentativa, batata, era o cano podem acreditar, e outra tem uma lógica, eu estava usando um cano de 7mts de ferro com parede grossa, e o mesmo estava enferrujado aonde eu estava colocando a antena, e eu acho que quando chovia o ferrugem com a agua em contato com a antena, estava provocando a perca de potencia nos cartão, foi 14 cartão ao total, troquei o cano de ferro por um de aluminio faz 4 dias e nesses 4 dias está chovendo direto ontem caiu um pé dagua aqui e o sinal melhorou.
> 
> Vou explicar como eu cheguei a essa conclusão, eu montei um pcap e deixei uma semana no meio da torre com uma antena omini em um cano de aluminio, essa uma semana funcionou 100%, foi eu subi e pcap e colocar a antena que tava no cano de aluminio para o de ferro, que na primeira meia hora de chuva o cartão enfraqueceu, dai eu pensei, não e possivel, será que esses cartão tem medo de altura, ??hehe, dai arranquei o cano enferrujado coloquei o de aluminio, e já era, problema resolvido.
> 
> até!!


Blz chara... cara pode ser mesmo.. que quando coloquei o painel coloquei direto na torre e não usei cano de ferro.. pode ser por isso tb... valeu pela experiência compartilhada...

O que me deixou intrigado.. é que tenho mais 7 torres e nas outras tudo blz....mesmo usando canos de ferro (apezar que eu pinto todos com tinta automotiva)

----------


## Pupa

ola galera do forum 
aqui o meu problema e o seguinte 
depois dessa chuva que tivemos nos ultimos dias 
o que a]comeco a acontecer o cartao em si nao perdeu potencia mais sim comeco a ter perca de pacotes tipo sempre funcionou numa boa 
mais depois de 3 semana de chuva comeco esse problema
ja ate troquei a rb 
e nada as vezes funciona blz fica horas 
mais derepente comeca com esse problema pingar as vezes alto e tendo perca de pacotes 
a os cartao tao tundo em 18 dbi

c alquem tiver uma luz me ajuda 

obrigado

----------


## eduardomansano

> ola galera do forum 
> aqui o meu problema e o seguinte 
> depois dessa chuva que tivemos nos ultimos dias 
> o que a]comeco a acontecer o cartao em si nao perdeu potencia mais sim comeco a ter perca de pacotes tipo sempre funcionou numa boa 
> mais depois de 3 semana de chuva comeco esse problema
> ja ate troquei a rb 
> e nada as vezes funciona blz fica horas 
> mais derepente comeca com esse problema pingar as vezes alto e tendo perca de pacotes 
> a os cartao tao tundo em 18 dbi
> ...


Pupa, sempre quando eu tenho problemas de pings altos e perca de pacotes eu resolvo ajustando o ack para um valor aceitavel de acordo com os clientes, e ajustando o data rates, tenho repetidora que está em default e tenho repetidora que está em 1mb 5.5mb e 1mb, quando eu mexo em data rates eu deixo com essa configuração quando não deixo em default, mais se não for problema fisico provavelmente seja o ack.

flw

----------


## netosdr

Esta questão do cano enferrujado pode ser mesmo, aqui o cano tb é enferrujado... mas ele é fixo no alto de um prédio, talvez posso isolar ele no local onde é fixado a antena...

vou tentar e posto aqui...

----------


## netosdr

> ola galera do forum 
> aqui o meu problema e o seguinte 
> depois dessa chuva que tivemos nos ultimos dias 
> o que a]comeco a acontecer o cartao em si nao perdeu potencia mais sim comeco a ter perca de pacotes tipo sempre funcionou numa boa 
> mais depois de 3 semana de chuva comeco esse problema
> ja ate troquei a rb 
> e nada as vezes funciona blz fica horas 
> mais derepente comeca com esse problema pingar as vezes alto e tendo perca de pacotes 
> a os cartao tao tundo em 18 dbi
> ...



- Interferência (mude o canal)
- Água nos conectores, cabo, antena (da torre e/ou clientes)
- Problema físico (cartão, rb, fonte, etc)

----------


## eduardomansano

> Esta questão do cano enferrujado pode ser mesmo, aqui o cano tb é enferrujado... mas ele é fixo no alto de um prédio, talvez posso isolar ele no local onde é fixado a antena...
> 
> vou tentar e posto aqui...


Então netosdr, eu até tentei isolar a antena com fita de autafusão para não ficar em contato com o cano, mais quando apertava os parafusos rasgava a fita de autofusão, dai não adiantava nada, depois eu pensei, dava para ter colocado um pedaço de borracha entre o suporte da antena e o cano, mais como eu não tinha essa borracha na hora, achei melhor trocar o cano de vez, eu tbm uso cano de ferro naas outras repetidora, mais todos estão pintado, e especialmente dessa torre eu troquei a antena umas 6 vezes dai não tem pintura que aquente o poem e tira!

----------


## 1929

Não acho provável que seja cano. Porque nas outras torres que estão pintadas acho difícil garantir que não tenha contato. Experimenta fazer um teste para ver se tem contato ou não, com tempo seco.
E se fosse mesmo questão de necessidade de isolamento, qualquer chuva já iria propiciar os meios para desfazer o isolamento. Afinal a água é um excelente condutor.

Como vocês estão usando a potencia do cartão quando queima ou baixa a potência?

----------


## eduardomansano

> Não acho provável que seja cano. Porque nas outras torres que estão pintadas acho difícil garantir que não tenha contato. Experimenta fazer um teste para ver se tem contato ou não, com tempo seco.
> E se fosse mesmo questão de necessidade de isolamento, qualquer chuva já iria propiciar os meios para desfazer o isolamento. Afinal a água é um excelente condutor.
> 
> Como vocês estão usando a potencia do cartão quando queima ou baixa a potência?


1929, No meu caso, tenho 101% de certeza que é o cano, depois de 14 cartão que perdeu a potencia, depois de trocar 3 rbs, 4 antenas 6 pigtail ufl e 6 cabo lmr, e na ultima tentativa que coloquei o pcap no meio da torre e ficou funcionando uma semana sem problemas, foi só erguer o pcap e colocar a antena no cano e o sinal ficou bom umas 12 horas, deu uma garoa e pronto já era o cartão, o sinal de baixo da torre ficou 13%.

O que não posso garantir que essa a solução para perca de potencia de cartão, eu acredito que tenha alguns fatores que prejudique os cartão, mais o meu caso expecifico foi o maldito cano enferrujado.

Obs. até achar o calsador do problema que pra mim custa R$ 18,00, eu gastei R$ 3.000,00 em equipamentos, tá certo que agora eu tenho duas repetidora montada parada hehe

----------


## EDBRITO

Olá a todos num deixei de verificar que esse topico vem se arrastando por um certo tempo aqui no forum, quero dizer a todos que esse problema eu solucionei em minha malha de aps.
Utilizo muitos tipos de antena pras minhas ERBs, Omni, setoriais, direcionais etc.
O que danifica os cartões, é a estatica que fica acumulada no ar, o que deve se fazer é soldar o terra do cartão aquela parte que fica em contato com aquela 'presilha' dos slots, eu vi isso num terabeam que eu desmontei
e soldei aqui em um mk pra testar. até hoje nunca mais deu problema e detalhe antes era só chover que ferrava um cartão, hoje tenho mais de 40 cards na minha rede toda e nenhum deu pau mais depois que fiz isso.

----------


## netosdr

> Olá a todos num deixei de verificar que esse topico vem se arrastando por um certo tempo aqui no forum, quero dizer a todos que esse problema eu solucionei em minha malha de aps.
> Utilizo muitos tipos de antena pras minhas ERBs, Omni, setoriais, direcionais etc.
> O que danifica os cartões, é a estatica que fica acumulada no ar, o que deve se fazer é soldar o terra do cartão aquela parte que fica em contato com aquela 'presilha' dos slots, eu vi isso num terabeam que eu desmontei
> e soldei aqui em um mk pra testar. até hoje nunca mais deu problema e detalhe antes era só chover que ferrava um cartão, hoje tenho mais de 40 cards na minha rede toda e nenhum deu pau mais depois que fiz isso.


Rapaz, eu não soldei, mas parafusei ele junto com a RB, por cima dela, no aterramento que desce pro nobreak, teoricamente seria a mesma coisa que soldar na presilha do cartão pois ambos estão em contato, mas isso não resolveu meu problema não...

----------


## eduardomansano

> Olá a todos num deixei de verificar que esse topico vem se arrastando por um certo tempo aqui no forum, quero dizer a todos que esse problema eu solucionei em minha malha de aps.
> Utilizo muitos tipos de antena pras minhas ERBs, Omni, setoriais, direcionais etc.
> O que danifica os cartões, é a estatica que fica acumulada no ar, o que deve se fazer é soldar o terra do cartão aquela parte que fica em contato com aquela 'presilha' dos slots, eu vi isso num terabeam que eu desmontei
> e soldei aqui em um mk pra testar. até hoje nunca mais deu problema e detalhe antes era só chover que ferrava um cartão, hoje tenho mais de 40 cards na minha rede toda e nenhum deu pau mais depois que fiz isso.


EDBRITO, tbm já fiz isso e não resolveu meu problema, como já falei várias vezes o defeito é unico, a solução, são várias depende da extrutura montada, já tinha visto isso que você falou em outro post.

----------


## EDBRITO

Agora, realmente vc tem razão.
Esse problema é dificil de ser solucionado porque poder ter varios fatores que causam esse mesmo problema.
Se o problema é aterramento, isso que eu acabei de descrever resolve.
Porem se num for, é preciso analizar outros aspectos tecnicos como nivel de potencia empregado na antena, é preciso ter cuidado com a relação potencia X ganho porque isso tambem pode deixar seu cartão senssivel a choques estaticos.
Outra coisa, é preciso ver a qualidade das fontes utilizadas, e a qualidade dos pig tails.
Outro fator importante, umidade.
Eu utilizo aqui uma solução da wurth, um quimico que impermeabiliza minhas placas e proteje da umidade e pode ser aplicado ate com o equipamento ligado.É preciso considerar umidade qualquer quantidade micro de acumulo de agua mesmo aquele acumulo que naum é perseptivel ao olho.

----------


## netosdr

> Agora, realmente vc tem razão.
> Esse problema é dificil de ser solucionado porque poder ter varios fatores que causam esse mesmo problema.
> Se o problema é aterramento, isso que eu acabei de descrever resolve.
> Porem se num for, é preciso analizar outros aspectos tecnicos como nivel de potencia empregado na antena, é preciso ter cuidado com a relação potencia X ganho porque isso tambem pode deixar seu cartão senssivel a choques estaticos.
> Outra coisa, é preciso ver a qualidade das fontes utilizadas, e a qualidade dos pig tails.
> Outro fator importante, umidade.
> Eu utilizo aqui uma solução da wurth, um quimico que impermeabiliza minhas placas e proteje da umidade e pode ser aplicado ate com o equipamento ligado.É preciso considerar umidade qualquer quantidade micro de acumulo de agua mesmo aquele acumulo que naum é perseptivel ao olho.


Passa o nome e onde podemos comprar este quimico..

Aqui utilizo silica gel pra diminuir a umidade dentro da caixa, uma dica de um colega neste mesmo tópico eu acho...

----------


## extremeinternetsri

Estranho seu caso , sempre usei senao e esta setado pra 17dbi e esta bombando o tempo todo , o que ja aconteceu por dua vezes que un estrondo(descarga Eletrica) alterou a frequencia do cartao , mais foi so voltar en 2.4 e voltou a funcionar normal.








> Senhores, bom dia.http://200.165.70.186/cfg?page=regis...Table=RegTable
> 
> Gostaria de saber quais os melhores cartões que podem ser utilizados em provedores, o motivo desta pergunta é que através de pesquisas observei que os cartões da Senao e Atheros são muito sensíveis e perdem potência após dias de chuvas. Falo isso porque troquei pela segunda vez o cartão Senao após chuva e não pretendo bancar cartão toda vez que chover. Observei que em alguns tópicos do fórum alguns users disseram que o Ubiquiti é o mais indicado para provedores, mas gostaria de saber se esse cara tem o mesmo desempenho dos Senao em relação a sinal, etc... e se eles são realmente mais parrudos do que o Senao e Atheros em relação a sensibilidade... lembrando que devo utilizar potência de no máximo 400mW.
> 
> Estou utilizando atualmente:
> 
> Antena Omni 2,4ghz 15dbi Hyperlink
> Mikrotik 
> Cabo RGC 213
> ...

----------


## 1929

> Estranho seu caso , sempre usei senao e esta setado pra 17dbi e esta bombando o tempo todo , o que ja aconteceu por dua vezes que un estrondo(descarga Eletrica) alterou a frequencia do cartao , mais foi so voltar en 2.4 e voltou a funcionar normal.


Quando você disse estrondo, está se referindo a um causado por um raio?
Se é isso, pode então estar relacionado com a eletricidade estática gerada, que interfere no funcionamento do cartão. 
Ai sim fica mais fácil aceitar a queda na potência quando chove. Não pela chuva em si, ou umidade relativa elevada, mas pela estática.

----------


## extremeinternetsri

> Quando você disse estrondo, está se referindo a um causado por um raio?
> Se é isso, pode então estar relacionado com a eletricidade estática gerada, que interfere no funcionamento do cartão. 
> Ai sim fica mais fácil aceitar a queda na potência quando chove. Não pela chuva em si, ou umidade relativa elevada, mas pela estática.


 
Foi por un raio mesmo que ouve a alteraçao da de banda , mais isso nao influenciou en potencia , votei pra banda b e continua bombando o servidor ,mesmo de baixo de chuvas.

da uma conferia no anexo.

----------


## extremeinternetsri

Foi mal amigo , mandei a imagen en anexo sen o nivel de sinal.

olhe esta

----------


## extremeinternetsri

:Santaclaus:

----------


## 1929

Qual a distância maior que voce tem de clientes? Sinal está bom.

----------


## extremeinternetsri

excelente en quase todos alguns ate com obstaculos tipo arvores , mais a distancia e en media de 2km

----------


## netosdr

Fiz mais uma tentativa:

- Troquei cartão, antena omni, cabo, coloquei tudo zero
- Coloquei um centelhador na saida da omni
- Isolei o cano "enferrujado" com borracha
- Coloquei uma fonte 18v 3,5A, nesta rb só tem 2 cartões rodando.

Vamos ver o que acontece...

----------


## extremeinternetsri

Patrao queria tirar algumas duvidas:

Quantos clientes vc ten nessa rb e qual rb?
Qual antena vc esta usando?
quantos metros de cabo e qual o cabo usado?

eu precisava acessar sua rb pra eu poder te ajudar.

----------


## 1929

> excelente en quase todos alguns ate com obstaculos tipo arvores , mais a distancia e en media de 2km


Pois foi o que eu vi no anexo. Sinal excelente. Com sinal destes tem que rodar todos uma beleza. É o objetivo que sempre se procura.
Mas o que me deixa preocupado é como tem gente enfrentando tantos problemas.
E com suspeitas as mais variadas. Muito estranho mesmo.
Quero comprar destes cartões mas fico na retranca.

----------


## rPr0x

Resumindo uma solução achada nesse topico seria colocar os cartão da Ubiquiti XR2 ou SR2 aterrados?

Até mais.

----------


## extremeinternetsri

PQ?

SENDO QUE USO SENAO E AGORA MESMO ESTA CHOVENDO NA CIDADE DE UMA OLHADA>>>>>>>NO ANEXO :Santaclaus:

----------


## Josue Guedes

Pessoal, tem uma novidade sobre os EMP-8602, confiram:

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...tml#post361422

parte da solução é isso ai.

----------


## extremeinternetsri

nao entendi o que vc quis dizer.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> nao entendi o que vc quis dizer.


Dá uma visitada no tópico, tem um bug que informa a potência 10 Db abaixo, isso é fatal, estress total para os cards.

----------


## extremeinternetsri

De uma olhadinha talvez ajude >>>>> O deciBel

----------


## Josue Guedes

> De uma olhadinha talvez ajude >>>>> O deciBel


Ótimo artigo, mais no nosso caso aqui em questão, temos um erro na Eprom do EMP-8602 que está informando ao MK os valores errados, um cartão setado em 17 Dbm na realidade está a 27 Dbm, dá uma olhada ai no tópico, a fonte é o forum oficial do MK.

----------


## eduardomansano

"Problema não resolvido"
Pessoal, retiro que falei , ontem voltei ao ponto inicial!

Apos uma tremenda chuva, foi pro pau um cartão r52h que estava com a omini, eu desisti de resolver esse problema, hoje comprei um nano station e vou colocar ele como ap com a antena omini.

Aproveitando, eu pesquisei e muitos falaram bem do nano station, mais como ap será que vai dar conta de no máximo 30 clientes on-line?

valeu pessoal

----------


## rPr0x

Pois é mas alguem esta enfrentando esse problema com os Ubiquiti XR2?

Até mais.

----------


## netosdr

> "Problema não resolvido"
> Pessoal, retiro que falei , ontem voltei ao ponto inicial!
> 
> Apos uma tremenda chuva, foi pro pau um cartão r52h que estava com a omini, eu desisti de resolver esse problema, hoje comprei um nano station e vou colocar ele como ap com a antena omini.
> 
> Aproveitando, eu pesquisei e muitos falaram bem do nano station, mais como ap será que vai dar conta de no máximo 30 clientes on-line?
> 
> valeu pessoal


Eduardo, fiz algumas mudanças aqui a 04 dias, e umas 10 chuvas depois de todos os tipos (fraca, forte, o dia todo) e está tudo estável (mas não sei se resolveu por definitivo).
Fiz o seguinte:
- Troquei cartão (coloquei o firemax de R$ 50 que a linkteck vende até descobrir o problema, ele não tem a qualidade que o Senao tem mas tá rodando)
- Troquei antena omni, cabo, coloquei tudo zero
- Coloquei um centelhador na saida da omni
- RB nao troquei porque o defeito não é com ela
- Isolei o cano "enferrujado" onde a antena estava fixada com borracha (camara de ar de moto que pedi no borracheiro)
- Coloquei uma fonte 18v 3,5A, nesta rb só tem 2 cartões rodando.

Fez todos estes passos?

----------


## eduardomansano

> Eduardo, fiz algumas mudanças aqui a 04 dias, e umas 10 chuvas depois de todos os tipos (fraca, forte, o dia todo) e está tudo estável (mas não sei se resolveu por definitivo).
> Fiz o seguinte:
> - Troquei cartão (coloquei o firemax de R$ 50 que a linkteck vende até descobrir o problema, ele não tem a qualidade que o Senao tem mas tá rodando)
> - Troquei antena omni, cabo, coloquei tudo zero
> - Coloquei um centelhador na saida da omni
> - RB nao troquei porque o defeito não é com ela
> - Isolei o cano "enferrujado" onde a antena estava fixada com borracha (camara de ar de moto que pedi no borracheiro)
> - Coloquei uma fonte 18v 3,5A, nesta rb só tem 2 cartões rodando.
> 
> Fez todos estes passos?


Só não fiz uma coisa, colocar um centelhador, vou comprar um para testar, mais de qualquer forma eu vou colocar o nano station no lugar pois já perdi uns 5 clientes com esse problema.

Valeu pela dica

----------


## netosdr

> Só não fiz uma coisa, colocar um centelhador, vou comprar um para testar, mais de qualquer forma eu vou colocar o nano station no lugar pois já perdi uns 5 clientes com esse problema.
> 
> Valeu pela dica


Eu usei protetor de surto (ele parece um centelhador, algumas lojas até vendem como se fosse mas não é).
Já o centelhador verdadeiro, tem saída pro aterramento, tem da hyperlink por R$ 45 na linkteck e R$ 25 o protetor de surto.

----------


## olivier

> "Problema não resolvido"
> Pessoal, retiro que falei , ontem voltei ao ponto inicial!
> 
> Apos uma tremenda chuva, foi pro pau um cartão r52h que estava com a omini, eu desisti de resolver esse problema, hoje comprei um nano station e vou colocar ele como ap com a antena omini.
> 
> Aproveitando, eu pesquisei e muitos falaram bem do nano station, mais como ap será que vai dar conta de no máximo 30 clientes on-line?
> 
> valeu pessoal


Colega... perdi uns 6 cartões entre EnGenius e R52H. Toda semana era um ou outro. Comprei XR2 e retirei o protetor de surto que eu tinha e ja esta a mais de 2 meses sem ter problemas. Ja enfrentei muita chuva depois que troquei. E tenho um cliente que tem um sistema de wireless na fazenda dele... deu o mesmo problema e coloquei um xr2 pra ele... tbm parou o problema.

----------


## greigservicos

E ai companheiro, rapaz estou na mesma luta do povo ai, já me é o quarto engenius que troco, agora mesmo choveu e já se foi outro cartao, tenho aqui um XR2 pra trocar me fala ai tu usou o aterramento dele como? estou com ele aqui e vou preparalo logo.

Grato!












> Marcos, bom dia.
> 
> Veja bem, o fato de o cartão danificar não está relacionado com a alimentação da rede e sim com a eletricidade estática presente na atmosfera decorrente do mal tempo "nuvens carregadas, chuva, etc"! Pelo menos no meu caso tive que substituir o cartão Senao pelo Ubiquiti e funcionou, não sei te dizer o porque na integra mas posso afirmar através da minha experiência que o Ubiquiti é mais resistente que o Senao em termos de eletricidade estática e não danifica! Já tive 2 cartões Senao e danificaram após uma leve chuva até trocar pelo Ubiquiti e pronto meus problemas acabaram, mas só tem um problema o Senao é homologado já o Ubiquiti não, portanto avalie sua necessidade antes de comprar! 
> 
> Em relação aos danos o que acontece com o cartão, não é a queima do mesmo é que ele perde potência, mas até então ainda consegue atender clientes mais próximos, mas o sinal fica muito ruim (fraco), ou seja, ele danifica mas não queima completamente!
> 
> 
> ... 
> Abraços,

----------


## extremeinternetsri

AMIGOS É ESTRANHO DEMAIS , USO UN SENAO ATHEROS 5413 , PARA 40 CLIENTES SEMPRE FUNCIONOU BEM DEBAIXO DE CHUVA, 


SE QUISEREN ME ADICIONAR PRA GENTE TROCAR UMA IDEIA MELHOR [email protected] :Santaclaus:

----------


## olivier

> E ai companheiro, rapaz estou na mesma luta do povo ai, já me é o quarto engenius que troco, agora mesmo choveu e já se foi outro cartao, tenho aqui um XR2 pra trocar me fala ai tu usou o aterramento dele como? estou com ele aqui e vou preparalo logo.
> 
> Grato!


Não usei o aterramento não... só acoplei a rb e configurei ele... esta até hoje... ja tem mais 2 meses... ontem mesmo choveu das 7 da noite... era umas 11 horas e não tinha parado.

----------


## abu

Boa noite a todos.

Esse cartão Engenius é mesmo polêmico, Já perdi 3 cartões após chuva, mas dessa vez eu resolvi, usei a dica de um nosso amigo do Under-Linux(Eduardo Mansano), isolei a pate de metal da antena Omni que fica presa na torre com camara-de-ar, só assim, a Antena Omni não tem contato com a torre.O meu problema foi resolvido, espero ter ajudado.(Só uma dica, não isolem a parte de metal da Antena Omni somente com fita de alta fusão, pois ela rasga facilmente, usem camara-de-ar, ou algo similar).

----------


## NetoGO23

Eu perdi outra seqüência de 2 cartões EnGenius.

Mas fui perceber que as RB estavam sem aterramento, na própria caixa hermetrica tem suporte de lata e o simbolo de aterramento e a mesma não tava aterrada. Fiz o aterramento e vamos ver no q vai dar na proxima chuva.

Engraçado e só estou tendo problema nos q estão em 2.4 os que estão em 5.8 nunca apresentou problema.

Uso RB600A, conte 3.8ha 18v, Setorial Idela de 15dbi, torre muito bem aterrada.

Vamos aguardar a proxima chuva pra ver se vou conseguir resolver meus problemas.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Eu perdi outra seqüência de 2 cartões EnGenius.
> 
> Mas fui perceber que as RB estavam sem aterramento, na própria caixa hermetrica tem suporte de lata e o simbolo de aterramento e a mesma não tava aterrada. Fiz o aterramento e vamos ver no q vai dar na proxima chuva.
> 
> Engraçado e só estou tendo problema nos q estão em 2.4 os que estão em 5.8 nunca apresentou problema.
> 
> Uso RB600A, conte 3.8ha 18v, Setorial Idela de 15dbi, torre muito bem aterrada.
> 
> Vamos aguardar a proxima chuva pra ver se vou conseguir resolver meus problemas.


Olá, aqui só parou de queimar cartão depois que eu fiz um aterramento com uma aste de 2.5mts, mais extranho que queimou o seu cartão pois vc usa panel setorial, o que eu estou vendo aqui no forum é que está queimando somente com antena omini.

qualquer coisa estamos aqui.
flw

----------


## NetoGO23

> Olá, aqui só parou de queimar cartão depois que eu fiz um aterramento com uma aste de 2.5mts, mais extranho que queimou o seu cartão pois vc usa panel setorial, o que eu estou vendo aqui no forum é que está queimando somente com antena omini.
> 
> qualquer coisa estamos aqui.
> flw


Na verdade tive perda de potencia, ai tirei os cartões, coloquei num note e ai realmente ficaram fracos.

Encaminhei pra link teck, acho q eles vão trocar.

Minha torre tem 3 astes de 2,5mt fincadas abaixo da estrutura de concreto da base e mais 3 astes fincadas num gramado.

Prestei atenção numa coisa, nas 2 vezes q aconteceu o problema acho q os raios caíram na torre da BrasilTelecom (que está a uns 15mt da minha) e nos painel q está apontado para o lado dela e o outro q está de costas.

Vamos aguardar a proxima chuva pra ver o q acontece.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Na verdade tive perda de potencia, ai tirei os cartões, coloquei num note e ai realmente ficaram fracos.
> 
> Encaminhei pra link teck, acho q eles vão trocar.
> 
> Minha torre tem 3 astes de 2,5mt fincadas abaixo da estrutura de concreto da base e mais 3 astes fincadas num gramado.
> 
> Prestei atenção numa coisa, nas 2 vezes q aconteceu o problema acho q os raios caíram na torre da BrasilTelecom (que está a uns 15mt da minha) e nos painel q está apontado para o lado dela e o outro q está de costas.
> 
> Vamos aguardar a proxima chuva pra ver o q acontece.


Você chegou a testar protetor de surto ? pois no caso de raio ele não descarrega no cartão e sim no aterramento que está ligado no protetor, eu comprei dois desses mais ainda não testei.

A link teck ta começando a dificultar a troca de cartão com perca de potencia, eles estão alegando que acontece isso quando a torre não tem aterramento, que não é o seu caso né!

----------


## 1929

> Eu perdi outra seqüência de 2 cartões EnGenius.
> 
> Mas fui perceber que as RB estavam sem aterramento, na própria caixa hermetrica tem suporte de lata e o simbolo de aterramento e a mesma não tava aterrada. Fiz o aterramento e vamos ver no q vai dar na proxima chuva.
> 
> Engraçado e só estou tendo problema nos q estão em 2.4 os que estão em 5.8 nunca apresentou problema.
> 
> Uso RB600A, conte 3.8ha 18v, Setorial Idela de 15dbi, torre muito bem aterrada.
> 
> Vamos aguardar a proxima chuva pra ver se vou conseguir resolver meus problemas.


Neto, você chegou a fazer aquilo que o Sérgio e o Justus trouxeram a atenção?
Baixar a potencia, pois no MK quando seta numa potência na real dá 10 db mais.
E porque no 5.8 não aparece o problema? SEgundo aquelas explicações, é porque existe um erro no engenius em 2.4 que dá esta diferença de potencia. E a Microtik já disse que não vai fazer alterações no soft para contornar o problema. 
Até agora é a única informação técnica sobre o assunto.

O resto é só suspeita de um ou de outro.
Um reclama que perde potencia porque é omini. Outro diz que usa setorial e perde potência.
Outro diz que estava aterrado e perdeu potencia. outro diz que não tinha aterramento e perdeu potencia.
Usa cano sem ferrugem, usa camara de ar para isolar, etc...etc...
Está tudo muito no campo das suspeitas, mas até agora a única coisa que é comum a todos é a questão da potência.
Eu pretendo usar RB mas estou aguardando para ver que cartão usar. Por enquanto fico ainda nos APs até clarear o assunto com precisão.

----------


## WIGSBR

Amigos .... esta acontecendo algo muito estranho em sorocaba (( não sei se só aqui )) trabalho no ramo a 8 anos ... a exatamente 6 meses uma ,,,, digamos interferencia começou a rondar um ponto qual estava com uma omini hyperlink de 15 dbi em modo ap tal ponto sempre funcionou normalmente e com a mesma ou até mais quantia de clientes conectados... e começou a se agravar em uns 40 dias .... é o seguinte em determinados periodos do dia o ping para os clientes ficão super altos até chegrem na media do 4000 ms apos isto os mesmos se desconectão ... isso independente de quantia de clientes seja um ou dez conectado ao ap portanto não seria o caso de alto trafego ... após colocar o radio em alto canal notei uma melhora ... porem o radio troca de canal toda hora mas nodo que as vezes a (( interferencia )) esta ocupando a banda toda ou seja os 14 canais ... apos diversos testes inclusive com duas setoriais hyperlink sem exito se mostrando com o mesmo problema qual se encontra a omini.. comecei a notar que a unica coisa que esta me resolvendo são as grades estou setorizando e adequando a estrutura para este modo atualmente.. estou com cinco grades aquarius para atender 29 clientes ... bom agora vamos ao mais estranho ..... muitos provedores e amigos meus estão com o mesmo problema isso se da na cidade toda inclusive cidade vizinhas alguem esta sabendo algo sobre o assunto ... DA SE A IMPRESSÃO QUE ESTAMOS SENDOS ATROPELADOS DO 2.4 ``seria para deixarmos a faixa limpa para a HDTV !!!!

----------


## harrypotheard

o problema de queimar e simples, eu reparei na minha torre queimaram 3 cartoes hj todas omni 12db da aquario, mas aonde tenho antena nova aquarios 15db nao queimaram mesmo perto cada uma do lado de um morro, percebi que omni "atrai" coisa ruim principamente a perca de potencia, dae vou colocar paineis setoriais em minhas torres e usar a omni 15 db aquarios que resolvem...

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas eu estava com o mesmo problema, depois de muitas perdas fiz um aterramento muito bem feita na lata onde a RB é fixada e depois ainda passei o fio nos parafuzo da rb e prendi tudo no parafuso da torre e apertei com uma arruela de inox iguais que usei na torre e apertei com porca inox. Tambem depois fiz uns teste e baixei a potencia do cartão pra 14 antes usava em 22 e o maximo de diferença que deu foi de 2% no cliente a 6km da torre (de -72 pra -74).

Meus cartões dava perda de potencia.

OBS: Uso fonte 18v 3.5ha que comprei na link teck, Setorial da Ideal 15dbi.

----------


## denin

E PESSOAL TO COM 4 CARTOES DESSE VOU COMELAR A USAR AGORA E ESTA NO TEMPO DA CHUVA, SE DER ALGUM PROBLEMA EU POSTO AKI

----------


## filzek

> E PESSOAL TO COM 4 CARTOES DESSE VOU COMELAR A USAR AGORA E ESTA NO TEMPO DA CHUVA, SE DER ALGUM PROBLEMA EU POSTO AKI


*AVISO IMPORTANTE!!! ATENÇÃO!!!*Os cartões Engenius Senao da linha 8602 possuem uma tabela de equivalência de potência para uso.
A Senao Engenius publicou sua tabela devido a diversos problemas depois que vários cartões começaram a perder a potência devido ao mau uso do usuário em estressar o cartão utilizando-o acima do limite de potência do mesmo.
*Configuração para Mikrotik ou Outro SistemaCartãoPotência PadrâoOffset Potência Real de SaídaEMP-8602 PLUS-S 11a (5.8GHz)18 dBm 5 dB 23 dBm 11b/g (2.4GHz)19 dBm9 dB 28 dBmEMP-8602/8601 PLUS 11b/g (2.4GHz)19.5 dBm6 dB 25.5 dBm EMP-8602 E.T.S.I. 11a (5.8GHz)17 dBm5 dB 22 dBm 11b/g (2.4GHz)19 dBm6 dB 25 dBm EMP-3602/3601 (FCC) 11b/g (2.4GHz)19 dBm4 dB 23 dBm 
*

----------


## Magal

Isso logo que comprei os primeiros (e abandonei) já havia notado. Esses cartões não prestam.

----------


## eduardomansano

> *AVISO IMPORTANTE!!! ATENÇÃO!!!*Os cartões Engenius Senao da linha 8602 possuem uma tabela de equivalência de potência para uso.
> A Senao Engenius publicou sua tabela devido a diversos problemas depois que vários cartões começaram a perder a potência devido ao mau uso do usuário em estressar o cartão utilizando-o acima do limite de potência do mesmo.
> *Configuração para Mikrotik ou Outro SistemaCartãoPotência PadrâoOffset Potência Real de SaídaEMP-8602 PLUS-S 11a (5.8GHz)18 dBm 5 dB 23 dBm 11b/g (2.4GHz)19 dBm9 dB 28 dBmEMP-8602/8601 PLUS 11b/g (2.4GHz)19.5 dBm6 dB 25.5 dBm EMP-8602 E.T.S.I. 11a (5.8GHz)17 dBm5 dB 22 dBm 11b/g (2.4GHz)19 dBm6 dB 25 dBm EMP-3602/3601 (FCC) 11b/g (2.4GHz)19 dBm4 dB 23 dBm 
> *


Olá,
O que você escreveu acima *"devido ao mau uso do usuário em estressar o cartão utilizando-o acima do limite de potência do mesmo"
*Discordo plenamente, você tá supondo que os cartão engenius perde potencia porque os usuários não sabem usar a potencia do mesmo, e isso é uma mentira.

Setei a potencia do engenius em 11db e mesmo assim ele perdeu potencia, tanto ele como *R52h e outros*, só não testei os ubiquite.
Então amigo não é somente problema dos engenius, outra coisa eu ainda prefiro os engenius, pelo menos pra mim ele se saiu bem melhor que esses r52h da vida.

Até

----------


## filzek

> Olá,
> O que você escreveu acima *"devido ao mau uso do usuário em estressar o cartão utilizando-o acima do limite de potência do mesmo"*
> Discordo plenamente, você tá supondo que os cartão engenius perde potencia porque os usuários não sabem usar a potencia do mesmo, e isso é uma mentira.
> 
> Setei a potencia do engenius em 11db e mesmo assim ele perdeu potencia, tanto ele como *R52h e outros*, só não testei os ubiquite.
> Então amigo não é somente problema dos engenius, outra coisa eu ainda prefiro os engenius, pelo menos pra mim ele se saiu bem melhor que esses r52h da vida.
> 
> Até


 
Amigo, tudo foi testado em ambiente real de operacao, em funcionamento em torres de transmissao, link ptp e tudo mais, com omni, painel e direcional, o que esta acontecendo é que os usuarios estao torrando o transciever de saida do cartao engenius setando-os de forma errada, isso faz com que os cartoes trabalhem overclocado, esquentando absurdamente e ficando totalmente volatil a qualquer mudanca eletrostatica da atmosfera e esta minima que seja, erro ao setar configurações podem causar problemas, setar potencia errada além de perder a garantia pois overclock não da garantia amigo, estraga o sinal dos vizinhos e interfere em tudo.

O que os provedores precisam é aprender a respeitar o que o fabricante diz e publica, os cartoes da senao não são ruims, se fossem não teriam vendido ja 230 mil unidades para o Brasil em 3 anos, ou teria alguma coisa errada nesta informação disponibilizada pela SENAO.

Falar do R52 ou R52H é fácil, pois os controles internos de offset de potencia foram ajustados para o mikrotik, isso quer dizer que o valor que voce colocar no Mikrotik ou em qualquer outra plataforma que usa driver MADWIFI estarão trabalhando com a potencia correta.

Agora só falta o publico dizer, ah, então é isso, por isso todos os outros cartoes do mundo não prestam, porque não sabemos fazer uma conta simples, POTENCIA MAXIMA - OFFSET = POTENCIA A SER COLOCADA NO MAXIMO NO MIKROTIK, já são dois absurdos, fazer um cartão trabalhar na potencia máxima, RUIDOS ABSURDOS e POTENCIA FORA DE CONTROLE, porque isso? porque os provedores ao inver de trabalharem certos, preferem jogar a potencia máxima possivel e fechar link, ja que vendem apenas xxkbps para seus usuarios, por favor amigos, vamos aprender a trabalhar corretamente.

Potencia é bom, mas, não é tudo.

Querem potencia, setem o XR2 corretamente e verão o que é potencia!

Agora, coloquem o XR2 com a potencia total no Mikrotik e terão saida de 1.5watts por até 30 minutos até o cartão tambem perder toda a potencia, e porque? porque é simples, ele tem uma tabela de OFFSET também, então, basta respeitar e pronto, ai não terão dor de cabeça.

Atenciosamente

Daniel Manzatto
Engenheiro de Telecomunicação
USAImport
Distribuidor Oficial Ubiquiti

----------


## NetoGO23

> Olá,
> O que você escreveu acima *"devido ao mau uso do usuário em estressar o cartão utilizando-o acima do limite de potência do mesmo"
> *Discordo plenamente, você tá supondo que os cartão engenius perde potencia porque os usuários não sabem usar a potencia do mesmo, e isso é uma mentira.
> 
> Setei a potencia do engenius em 11db e mesmo assim ele perdeu potencia, tanto ele como *R52h e outros*, só não testei os ubiquite.
> Então amigo não é somente problema dos engenius, outra coisa eu ainda prefiro os engenius, pelo menos pra mim ele se saiu bem melhor que esses r52h da vida.
> 
> Até


Colega eu tive o mesmo problema que você só que em 7 cartões EnGenius Plus.

Faça o aterramento da RB usando os parafusos de fixação, passa um fio em todos eles e depois ligue a um dos parafusos de sua torre utilizando uma uma arruela e porca galvanizada ou zincada. 

Pedi foi 7, quando fui ver era o aterramento da RB.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Colega eu tive o mesmo problema que você só que em 7 cartões EnGenius Plus.
> 
> Faça o aterramento da RB usando os parafusos de fixação, passa um fio em todos eles e depois ligue a um dos parafusos de sua torre utilizando uma uma arruela e porca galvanizada ou zincada. 
> 
> Pedi foi 7, quando fui ver era o aterramento da RB.


Olá,

Eu só consegui resolver depois que coloquei o centelhador, aterrei ele, aterrei o painel de comando a rb e a torre tbm.


Valeu

----------


## eduardomansano

> Amigo, tudo foi testado em ambiente real de operacao, em funcionamento em torres de transmissao, link ptp e tudo mais, com omni, painel e direcional, o que esta acontecendo é que os usuarios estao torrando o transciever de saida do cartao engenius setando-os de forma errada, isso faz com que os cartoes trabalhem overclocado, esquentando absurdamente e ficando totalmente volatil a qualquer mudanca eletrostatica da atmosfera e esta minima que seja, erro ao setar configurações podem causar problemas, setar potencia errada além de perder a garantia pois overclock não da garantia amigo, estraga o sinal dos vizinhos e interfere em tudo.
> 
> O que os provedores precisam é aprender a respeitar o que o fabricante diz e publica, os cartoes da senao não são ruims, se fossem não teriam vendido ja 230 mil unidades para o Brasil em 3 anos, ou teria alguma coisa errada nesta informação disponibilizada pela SENAO.
> 
> Falar do R52 ou R52H é fácil, pois os controles internos de offset de potencia foram ajustados para o mikrotik, isso quer dizer que o valor que voce colocar no Mikrotik ou em qualquer outra plataforma que usa driver MADWIFI estarão trabalhando com a potencia correta.
> 
> Agora só falta o publico dizer, ah, então é isso, por isso todos os outros cartoes do mundo não prestam, porque não sabemos fazer uma conta simples, POTENCIA MAXIMA - OFFSET = POTENCIA A SER COLOCADA NO MAXIMO NO MIKROTIK, já são dois absurdos, fazer um cartão trabalhar na potencia máxima, RUIDOS ABSURDOS e POTENCIA FORA DE CONTROLE, porque isso? porque os provedores ao inver de trabalharem certos, preferem jogar a potencia máxima possivel e fechar link, ja que vendem apenas xxkbps para seus usuarios, por favor amigos, vamos aprender a trabalhar corretamente.
> 
> Potencia é bom, mas, não é tudo.
> ...


Amigo, você caiu de para-quedas aqui neste post e está tentando jogar a culpa da perca de potencia nos cartãos em cima dos usuário, e isso eu não concordo.

Se quiser eu te provo que não é o valor que foi setado em tx-power que enfraquece os cartão, se tiver um pouco de paciencia leia esse post desde inicio e verá que todos que tiveram esse problema não resolveu ele baixando a potencia dos cartão, eu sou um deles, comprei um cartão novinho setei em 9db, e na primeira chuva ele foi pro saco.

O meu problema foi resolvido, e a potencia setado no meu mk é default 18db, e não para de chover aqui, e o sinal continua igual a quando eu instalei. Então frisando não é a potencia setado no mk que vai enfraquecer os cartão.

Até

----------


## cordeirog3

Estou com problema em um PCAP o cartão depois de umas quedas de energias e chuvas perdeu potencia, troquei por outros cartões, e o sinal ainda continuo baixo nos clientes. troquei antena omni pigtail e nada resolveu.

Vou tentar usar um centelhador para ver se resolve o problema.

----------


## damacenoneto

> Estou com problema em um PCAP o cartão depois de umas quedas de energias e chuvas perdeu potencia, troquei por outros cartões, e o sinal ainda continuo baixo nos clientes. troquei antena omni pigtail e nada resolveu.
> 
> Vou tentar usar um centelhador para ver se resolve o problema.


tentou trocar fonte? cabos?

----------


## eduardomansano

> Estou com problema em um PCAP o cartão depois de umas quedas de energias e chuvas perdeu potencia, troquei por outros cartões, e o sinal ainda continuo baixo nos clientes. troquei antena omni pigtail e nada resolveu.
> 
> Vou tentar usar um centelhador para ver se resolve o problema.



Olá amigo, mau lhe pergunto, vc leu esse post desde inicio?

Tem a solução nas ultimas páginas, mais não vai adiantar vc só colocar centelhador se não tiver um aterramento e aterrar a sua placa mãe, painel torre etc.

flw

----------


## Giovani.couto

Olá Amigos !
Para quem não precisa de muita potencia tem a opção de usar em PC-AP a DWL-AG530, elá esta Homologada novamente e pela Própria D-link !

Tenho 5 aqui funcionando um ano e meio sem problemas !!!

Os meus últimos cartões EMP PLUS S versão (1) acabaram, e o vendedor disse que não vem mais este so tem agora com a versão (3) que e uma bosta completa!

O da versão (1) pelo menos dura uns dois meses sem problemas, mas depois a perca de potencia no meu caso, sentido cliente torre começa os problemas e ai mais um mês pra ter certeza que ele não presta mais! Tenho dois cartões trabalhando num PTP em 5,8 GHz este no começo dava 22MEGA de troug e agora ta com 16mega, e só uma questão de tempo para eu ter que trocar para o XR5!

Essa semana ta chegando minhas AG530 vou substituir 5 EMP por elas, quase fiz a besteira de comprar um RB600 e colocar 4 EMP-PLUS-S novos ! Pois não adianta Lixo é Lixo!!! Duvido alguém que fale mal da AG530! 

Bom fica ai a dica pra quem usa PC-AP e pra quem não usa pense na possibilidade de montar um!

Pois pelos estudos que fiz não vi vantagem nenhuma na RB! (Pouco Processamento, memória e sempre a velha historia da fonte!)

Coloquei uma foto do meu PC-AP-DUAL com Varias AG530 hehehe

Abraços a todos !

----------


## lipeiori

Show de bola hein, qual a medida dessa caixa?

----------


## valtersan

Olá amigos, nesse caso, as respostas dos amigos acima tem razão, primeiro potência elevada em painéis geram ruídos nas bordas, ex. tds os paineis irradiam +/- 15% acima do seu grau de cobertura, então qd vc usa 4 de 90°, um vai poluir o outro se setar uma potência acima de 250mW, na omni a coisa ainda é+ agravante, seu cartão c/certeza trab numa temperatura extrema a 400mW, sempre dps da chuva td calor gerado internamente fz c/aumente drasticamente a umidade interna da cx. herm, onde o mpci é mt senvível a essa umidade, segundo o fabricante diz q é p/aguentar d 5% à 95% a umidade do ar, +temos 10% p/+ e p/-, onde a troca brusca tende a oxidar vários componentes e o chipset RF-OUT condensa sendo irreversível esse problema, por isso, o cartão n chg a queimar, e sim, perde potência e até msm deixa d env sinal.
Deixei uma dica mt boa p/resolver essa questão no forum...
Dica p/ otimizar o Cartão EMP-8602 Plus-S - Under-Linux.org

Vou deixar um trecho aqui da dica, + Dêem uma olhada e comentem...

Dica p/ otimizar o Cartão EMP-8602 Plus-S

Grandiosa dica quero compartilhar c/vcs aqui, percebi q este cartão consegue lidar até c/60 ou+ conexões simultâneas, desde que n sofra poluição, exemplo, coloquei minha Rb-433ah alimentada por uma fonte de notebook 19Volts 3,34-Amperes...
continue no link.... hehehe
Dica p/ otimizar o Cartão EMP-8602 Plus-S - Under-Linux.org
 
Grande abraço à tds !

----------


## Gosulator

giovanni onde você viu que as g530 foram rehomologadas? P/ uso com antena externa? e a dlink voltou a fabricar as placas com chips atheros?

----------


## Giovani.couto

> giovanni onde você viu que as g530 foram rehomologadas? P/ uso com antena externa? e a dlink voltou a fabricar as placas com chips atheros?


Olá Amigo!

Teve ums que disseram que não tinha sido Homologada coisa nenhuma ! sem ao menos ter procurar primeiro !!!

Claro que isto não é pra você !

Aqui está o que me pediu ! 

Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 2200/08


Sim é o mesmo Chip so mudou a versão do firmware!!

Abraços

----------


## hunther

Ola a todos, so iniciante aqui no forum, venho acompanhando esse topico a algum tempo, em busca da mesma solução que todos, bom consegui resolver o meu problema trocando minhas engenius por XR2, antes da troca pelas XR2 havia "queimado" 4 engenius, era so chover e perdia a potencia das placas, depois da troca pela XR2 não tive mais problemas, ja é a 3 ou 4 vez que chove forte e graças a Deus elas estão firmes e fortes. Sei que minha resposta nao soluciona o problema com as engenius mais pelo menos nao estou mais gastando dinheiro com cartões que perdiam potência.

Um grande abraço a todos aqui do forum, espero ter ajudado...

----------


## aka2005

Ola colega, vi sua resposta, aki comigo acontece o contrario, usava Xr2, e quando chove perco os cartoes,, ele perde sinal nos cliente, efica uma bosta,, ai mudei pra Engenius e di boa, vc usa algum protetor de surto ai, como eh seu sistema na RB de energia, e de cabos ate a antena??

----------


## 1929

Agora complicou.

Pelo post do Hunther e do Aka, fica complicado optar por um ou outro cartão.
E eu que já estava conformado em investir num XR2.

Pelos dois relatos o problema então não é com a marca do cartão. Volta tudo a estaca zero.

----------


## evil_inside

pra mim os engenius soh nao queimam usando com setorial, se colocar em omni eh chover q ela se vai

----------


## 1929

> pra mim os engenius soh nao queimam usando com setorial, se colocar em omni eh chover q ela se vai


Qual seria a explicação para este fato?
Será que a omini já está trabalhando no limite aceitável de ROE e com a chuva altera mais ainda a impedância da antena e sobrecarrega o cartão?

Mas e aí como fica o controle automático de ganho do cartão? Dias desses foi postado aqui que roe alta não queima cartão. Que dá até para deixar de conectar antena que não queima.
E agora?

----------


## evil_inside

eu nao encontro explicação, mas na pratica é o que aconteceu pra mim.

----------


## aka2005

> eu nao encontro explicação, mas na pratica é o que aconteceu pra mim.


 Ola amigo,andei me informando com o pessoal da UBNT,,, e o cartao XR2... tinha esses problemas mesmo quando ligados em ominis, sofria descargas.... e na primeira chuva ia pro saco... agora eles resolveram, e bastante gente usa eles sem problemas, vou voltar a usa-los e testar...

Sobre cartoes, o q funciona 100% eh o R52H, nao consome muita energia, nao sofre muita interferencia. e aguenta dependendo da estrutura, e clientes, ate 40 simultaneos..... to com 3 deles aki numa RB 433, com fonte de 18 V 5A. show... sinais dos clientes entre 52-77 no stringh.

----------


## kidbahia

Olá pessoal, essa semana usei um XR2 sem sucesso, mudei ele para o antena B ficou melhor o sinal mais depois da chuva.. perdi ele! sinal fraco novamente
vou aterar a torre colocar para raio e fazer as dicas aqui do forum, depois da primeira chuva posto o resultado.. aaa lembrando casei do R52 e engenius... mas nao desisti vou compralos novamente depois de feita todas as alterações necessárias nos pontos! ()'s

----------


## agpnet

Alguém sabe como o MK trabalha com a função circulada em vermelho ?, não vi mudança alguma em se colocando o ganho da antena ou deixando em 0.

----------


## jpjust

> Alguém sabe como o MK trabalha com a função circulada em vermelho ?, não vi mudança alguma em se colocando o ganho da antena ou deixando em 0.


Isso serve da seguinte forma: você coloca o ganho da antena e escolhe "brazil" no "regulatory domain". Assim, em Tx Power, quando você colocar "default", o MK vai usar o máximo possível do cartão, mas obedecendo a legislação do país.

No nosso caso, suponha que você coloque ali 17 dBi como ganho da antena. Sabendo que o limite máximo que a Anatel permite de saída é de 36 dBm (4 W), o MK vai ajustar a potência do cartão pra 19 dBm se você colocar em "default", pois 19 + 17 = 36.

Essa opção deveria ser usada sempre, assim todo mundo respeitaria os limites de cada região.

----------


## 1929

> Isso serve da seguinte forma: você coloca o ganho da antena e escolhe "brazil" no "regulatory domain". Assim, em Tx Power, quando você colocar "default", o MK vai usar o máximo possível do cartão, mas obedecendo a legislação do país.
> 
> No nosso caso, suponha que você coloque ali 17 dBi como ganho da antena. Sabendo que o limite máximo que a Anatel permite de saída é de 36 dBm (4 W), o MK vai ajustar a potência do cartão pra 19 dBm se você colocar em "default", pois 19 + 17 = 36.
> 
> Essa opção deveria ser usada sempre, assim todo mundo respeitaria os limites de cada região.


Eu estava desconfiado que era isso mesmo.

Mas quando usa esta opção, aquela questão do MK fazer uma leitura do cartão com mais 10db deixa de existir?
Ou seja, nem precisa se preocupar com configurar a potencia do cartão?

----------


## jpjust

> Eu estava desconfiado que era isso mesmo.
> 
> Mas quando usa esta opção, aquela questão do MK fazer uma leitura do cartão com mais 10db deixa de existir?
> Ou seja, nem precisa se preocupar com configurar a potencia do cartão?


Aí, usando esses cartões vai lambançar tudo, pois o MK vai acabar colocando 10 dBm a mais por causa desse problema.

Esqueci de falar: tem que escolher "regulatory domain" em "Frequency mode" pra fazer isso funcionar.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Ola amigo,andei me informando com o pessoal da UBNT,,, e o cartao XR2... tinha esses problemas mesmo quando ligados em ominis, sofria descargas.... e na primeira chuva ia pro saco... agora eles resolveram, e bastante gente usa eles sem problemas, vou voltar a usa-los e testar...
> 
> Sobre cartoes, o q funciona 100% eh o R52H, nao consome muita energia, nao sofre muita interferencia. e aguenta dependendo da estrutura, e clientes, ate 40 simultaneos..... to com 3 deles aki numa RB 433, com fonte de 18 V 5A. show... sinais dos clientes entre 52-77 no stringh.


Olá pessoal,

bem, tentei usar R52h e pra mim não vi diferença alguma quanto ao engenius, perdeu a potencia do mesmo jeito.

Semana passada eu troquei o R52H por Xr2 que tinha perdido potencia em uma torre que desde coloquei não tinha parado de queimar cartão, e depois de 1 semana de uso "Acredito que solucionou o problema", pois já aguentou várias chuvas fortes, antes os cartão r52h e senao não aguentava uma garoa.

Hoje chega mais um xr2 e vou colocar em outra torre que mesmo depois de fazer aterramento e colocar para raio, o cartão perdeu um pouco de potencia, não perdeu a mesmo potencia que perdia antes de eu fazer um aterramento decente e colocar para raio.

Bem eu tava querendo comprar mais 2 xr2, mais vou esperar mais um pouco para ver se realmente esses xr2 vai aguentar o tranco mesmo, até então só tinha visto relato de uma pessoa falando que os xr2 tinha perdido potencia, agora apareceu mais duas, comecei a ficar com pé atraz.

flw

----------


## hunther

> Ola colega, vi sua resposta, aki comigo acontece o contrario, usava Xr2, e quando chove perco os cartoes,, ele perde sinal nos cliente, efica uma bosta,, ai mudei pra Engenius e di boa, vc usa algum protetor de surto ai, como eh seu sistema na RB de energia, e de cabos ate a antena??


Ola, obrigado pelo comentario, aqui nao utilizo protetor de surto não, uso fonte 24v 3a, ligado na minha RB 433ah com 2 cartões xr2, um ligado na Omini hyperlink 15dbi e o outro faço uma visada de + ou - 9 km. tanto pra omini quanto pra antena setorial uso cabo rgc213, aterrado em 2 barras de cobre de 2 mts. abraços.

----------


## hunther

> Agora complicou.
> 
> Pelo post do Hunther e do Aka, fica complicado optar por um ou outro cartão.
> E eu que já estava conformado em investir num XR2.
> 
> Pelos dois relatos o problema então não é com a marca do cartão. Volta tudo a estaca zero.


Falai colega, então, como postei anteriormente, no meu caso resolveu... lembrando q a unica coisa que alterei foi as placas de engenius pra xr2, mantenho tudo no estado "original" rsrs ou seja nao mexi em nada na minha estrutura. e Olha só, ja choveu umas 5 ou 6 vezes (chuva forte, chuva forte com raios, chuva moderada e garoa) depois q troquei pelos xr2 acabou meu problema.
Hoje faz 17 dias que coloquei os xr2 e ate agora graças a Deus esta tudo na perfeita ordem. abraços

----------


## aka2005

> Ola, obrigado pelo comentario, aqui nao utilizo protetor de surto não, uso fonte 24v 3a, ligado na minha RB 433ah com 2 cartões xr2, um ligado na Omini hyperlink 15dbi e o outro faço uma visada de + ou - 9 km. tanto pra omini quanto pra antena setorial uso cabo rgc213, aterrado em 2 barras de cobre de 2 mts. abraços.


 Blz entao, vo ve aki, la quando estragava esses Xr2 meus, eu desisti, pq a torre foi montada sem prote;'cao e tudo, hj ta tudo protegido,, vo compra eles denovo pra usar... vlw. a unica difere'ca q uso em uma RB 433 aki fonte de 18V 3,5A, e quero muda pra aumenta a amperagem.

----------


## damacenoneto

Duvida....R52h é o R52-350??? Se for, os R52H sao piores que os engenius.... Pq eu tenho no minimo 4 aki sem potencia....

----------


## 1929

> Duvida....R52h é o R52-350??? Se for, os R52H sao piores que os engenius.... Pq eu tenho no minimo 4 aki sem potencia....


Que Rb tu usa?

O fabricante das rb serie 400 dizem que o 8602 não é estável nestas RB. Mas se os R52H também dão pau, dai fica cada vêz mais dificil escolher cartão.

----------


## damacenoneto

> Que Rb tu usa?
> 
> O fabricante das rb serie 400 dizem que o 8602 não é estável nestas RB. Mas se os R52H também dão pau, dai fica cada vêz mais dificil escolher cartão.


os cartoes estragaram usando 133c

----------


## aka2005

> Duvida....R52h é o R52-350??? Se for, os R52H sao piores que os engenius.... Pq eu tenho no minimo 4 aki sem potencia....


 O R52H é um cartao, esse q tem no ship colocado 350, eh o R52, esse é so 80mW de potencia em 2.4 e o R52H é 300mW de potencia em 2.4

O erro q vejo muito, é as porras de vendedores vendendo cartao R52, como R52h...

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

eu tive esse problema aqui duas vezes, na primeira era cabo mal feito,na segunda eu achava que era os cartoes engenius, (de tanto que falavam mal), depois fui notar que tinha um ip sem controle de banda, o cara tava sugando toda a banda, baixando a quase 4 megas, e pra suprir o dl do cara os cartões perdiam potencia,caim pela metade, clientes desconectavam e o escambal,depois que adicionei o ip no queue o sinal simplesmente explodiu...

----------


## Leonardo66

> O R52H é um cartao, esse q tem no ship colocado 350, eh o R52, esse é so 80mW de potencia em 2.4 e o R52H é 300mW de potencia em 2.4
> 
> O erro q vejo muito, é as porras de vendedores vendendo cartao R52, como R52h...


 
É exatamente desse jeito.

Eu acho na minha opnião, o R52H o melhor cartão para ser usado nas RBS.
Ele não tem excesso de potencia, e não da muito problema.

----------


## eduardomansano

Olá Pessoal,

Para aqueles que ainda estão com problemas de queda de potencia do cartão após a chuva, ou para aqueles que ja resolveram colocando ubiquiti e não entenderam o porque só os ubiquiti não enfraque. 

Tenho uma informação importante.

Os cartão Ubiquiti possuem ESD " Eletronic Surcharge Discarche " que serve para amortizar as discargas atmosféricas, segundo informação de um fornecedor de produtos wirelles, segundo ele alguns engenius 8602 e R52h tbm tem o ESD incorporado, para mim isso explica o porque dois cartão 8602 não teve esse problema de queda de potencia, ele tem o ESD incorporado em algumas versões.

E para quem não quer gastar R$ 500,00 em um cartão ubiquiti, tem o senão 8603 já com o ESD incorporado e saida para fonte externa auxiliar,
http://www.engeniustech.com/resource...t_20080805.pdf.
Eu to comprando um para colocar na minha ultima torre que ainda não coloque ubiquiti, mais segundo ele os clientes que estavam tendo esse mesmo problema e colocaram o cartão 8603 o problema foi resolvido.

Eu vou colocar esse cartão e volto para postar o resultado

Um abraço a tds

----------


## 1929

Este ESD pode explicar muita coisa que não tinha resposta.
Suposições vieram de todos os lados. 
Um lá dizia que era conector que entrava água. Outro que não entrava água dizia que era por causa do aterramento, e por ai vai. Agora parece que tem um a explicação lógica: projeto. O Magal já tinha alertado para isso.
Particularmente eu não podia entender o porquê após um temporal um cartão iria dar pau, se não entrou água na caixa hermética.
Agora começa a clarear.
Só vai ficar faltando a homologação da criança.

----------


## Leonardo66

Eu vou pesquisar mais sobre esse cartão 8603 e ver sobre HOMOLOGAÇÂO dele.
Aiposto resultados.

----------


## evertonsoares

Eu trabalho aqui com PCAP e placas pci da engenius, realmente quando tem tempestades com raios esses cartões sofrem alteração de tx e perda da sensibilidade por causa da estática liberada pelos raios, aqui não consegui resolver nem com aterramento, em uma torre que tinha muito esse problema (morro) eu passei a utilizar Nanostation e o problema parou... mas aconselho quem usa RB a usar cartões industriais da Ubiquit e Mikrotik, o resto com certeza será adaptação.... um bom aterramento ajuda tmbm, percebi tmbm que nas antenas omni o problema é mais frequente...

----------


## kidbahia

Ola amigo deu certo sua experiencia com o 8603!

Flws... posta ai!




> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Para aqueles que ainda estão com problemas de queda de potencia do cartão após a chuva, ou para aqueles que ja resolveram colocando ubiquiti e não entenderam o porque só os ubiquiti não enfraque. 
> 
> Tenho uma informação importante.
> 
> Os cartão Ubiquiti possuem ESD " Eletronic Surcharge Discarche " que serve para amortizar as discargas atmosféricas, segundo informação de um fornecedor de produtos wirelles, segundo ele alguns engenius 8602 e R52h tbm tem o ESD incorporado, para mim isso explica o porque dois cartão 8602 não teve esse problema de queda de potencia, ele tem o ESD incorporado em algumas versões.
> 
> E para quem não quer gastar R$ 500,00 em um cartão ubiquiti, tem o senão 8603 já com o ESD incorporado e saida para fonte externa auxiliar,
> ...

----------


## abu

O meu problema de perda de potencia após chuva foi resolvido colocando Painel Setorial, no "meu" caso eram as omnis que geravam essa perda de potencia no cartão, testei vários cartões diferentes e nada. Depois que coloque Painel Setorial nunca mais tive problema com chuvas.

----------


## NetoGO23

No meu caso eu já usava Painel Setorial da Ideal e só resolvi com um bom aterramento da RB e do nobreak.

OBS: Resolveu quase todos, só o o painel q está apontando para o lado da Torre da Brasil Telecom q está a uns 15mt da minha torre e onde os sacanas dos cara q dão manutenção na setorial do sinal de celular apontaram o mesmo para a minha setorial.

----------


## kidbahia

> No meu caso eu já usava Painel Setorial da Ideal e só resolvi com um bom aterramento da RB e do nobreak.
> 
> OBS: Resolveu quase todos, só o o painel q está apontando para o lado da Torre da Brasil Telecom q está a uns 15mt da minha torre e onde os sacanas dos cara q dão manutenção na setorial do sinal de celular apontaram o mesmo para a minha setorial.


Olá Pessoal, postando Cartão 8603 da Engenius, 2 chuvas com omini, torre sem aterramento, para raio. Somente Nobreak.. funcionando blza...

----------


## eduardomansano

> Olá Pessoal, postando Cartão 8603 da Engenius, 2 chuvas com omini, torre sem aterramento, para raio. Somente Nobreak.. funcionando blza...


 
Maravilha, eu ia comprar mais não tive coragem de comprar, acabei comprar xr2 que até então foi o unico que me salvo, então o que o vendedor falou sobre o cartão pra mim tava certo hehe, vamos ver até quando ele aguente, se der zica posta ai amigo!!!


flw

----------


## ShadowRed

> Maravilha, eu ia comprar mais não tive coragem de comprar, acabei comprar xr2 que até então foi o unico que me salvo, então o que o vendedor falou sobre o cartão pra mim tava certo hehe, vamos ver até quando ele aguente, se der zica posta ai amigo!!!
> 
> 
> flw


 
Eu desisti de usar RB+miniPCI de qualquer marca com OMNI, é usar e perder potencia após dias chuvosos.
Nunca tive proplemas usando setoriais. Nao sei o que é mas com omni é usar e fuder.

Nao uso mais. RB+miniPCI somente com setoriais ou direcionais.

Se alguem souber o que acontece agradeço.

----------


## eduardomansano

> Eu desisti de usar RB+miniPCI de qualquer marca com OMNI, é usar e perder potencia após dias chuvosos.
> Nunca tive proplemas usando setoriais. Nao sei o que é mas com omni é usar e fuder.
> 
> Nao uso mais. RB+miniPCI somente com setoriais ou direcionais.
> 
> Se alguem souber o que acontece agradeço.


Já tentou usar XR2 comigo não queimou mais.

----------

